# OH NO! TIMBY HAS RETURNED! LATEST UPDATE.



## Wirrallass (Mar 18, 2017)

MY CT SCAN

Thank you all so much for your good luck wishes in the Average 7-day Thread (Post number 26075+)

Waiting room: Given plastic cup & jug of cold water & told I ad 40mins to drink it! The toilet's over there by the way! 

Now in the Scan room. Its freezing cold in here Boy, that iodine contrast stuff that's injected into the vein via Canula (3 tries!) is weird stuff! I could feel it flowing through every blood vessel in my body from me bonce to me tooties ~ and even, Erm, the nether region too! Oooo! Nursies weren't concerned about injecting it once ...but again 10 mins later For those who av never ad a similar CT Scan, a rather warmish but comfortable feeling overcomes the body  as the iodine travels through the veins. Then I iz whizzed into the scanner ..suddenly a man's automated voice abruptly commands me to "Hold your breath" (I'm holding it, blimey when can I breathe out please, me lungs are going to burst & me face is turning blue!) Then man says "Breathe out" phew! I'm thinkin' the scan is over, that didn't take long, I can go ome now - but hey ho...no, wait wait.....Not.......In for another ride, here we go, "Hold your breath," etc then I iz hauled out again Canula removed from leftie arm - wadding plonked on to stop the bleed - lots bleed - then for goodness sakes, tape stuck on top of wadding to which I'm allergic. Within a few minutes the skin underneath said tape shows sore red signs of allergy already Nursie _ripped_ off tape arrrrggggghhh!  and replaced it with microporous tape That's better. Shown back into the now sardines waiting room til one feels back to normal! 3 visits to de loo later, I was on me way & awaiting taxi to take me ome!  The sun is shining brightly but Ize didn't bring me eye shades! Numpty!

UPDATE
Well my CT Scan went well on Tuesday & when I saw the Specialist on Thursday he gave me the good news that it was clear & nothing untoward had showed up.
Then the Specialist took a looksy in my bladder via a flexible tube with camera (Cystoscopy) ugh!  As I watched the whole procedure on a monitor I saw something familiar on the wall of my bladder. OMG. I think the Specialist was equally as shocked as I heard him draw in a deep breath. He had only moments ago mentioned that my CT Scan was clear.

I instantly recognised what it was because something similar had occurred in 2006. Oh no, TIMBY (Tumour In My Bladder.Yikes!) has returned and I think its only natural that the first word that springs to mind is - Cancer

I'm feeling pretty upset right now but trying to hold it together. No point in dwelling on it & the sooner Timby is removed the better. Now I await a date to be admitted into hospital for surgery which will be within the next two weeks.

I have neglected my diabetes for about 2 weeks but my bgls are pretty stable atm, thank goodness. My mind has been consumed with another health issue that's been hanging around for just over 12 months - and its because of this that these investigations came about.

I can only say thank goodness for this forum for it has given me a chance to think of other things & give me a little peace from my ongoing  health issues.


----------



## Manda1 (Mar 18, 2017)

Oh love x sorry that you have to go through this x sending hugs and well wishes x


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 18, 2017)

Manda1 said:


> Oh love x sorry that you have to go through this x sending hugs and well wishes x


Thank you Manda, that's kind of you. All will be over in 2wks hopefully x


----------



## Lindarose (Mar 18, 2017)

So sorry you've got all this to deal with wirralass. But sending lots of good wishes and hugs to you xx


----------



## grovesy (Mar 18, 2017)

Sorry to hear this hope it gets sorted soon.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 18, 2017)

Sorry to hear this. I hope just like with me yours turns out to be benign. It is such a worry though till you get the results. 
Wishing this could be a real one ((((((HUG))))))


----------



## New-journey (Mar 18, 2017)

Sending a big (((((((HUG))))))))  and all my support.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 18, 2017)

Big (((((((HUGS))))))), WL.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 18, 2017)

(((((Hugs))))) I'm sorry to hear that x


----------



## AJLang (Mar 18, 2017)

Big hugs Wirralass. We're all here for you xxx


----------



## Robin (Mar 18, 2017)

Oh no, hope it's sorted soon, and for good.


----------



## Amigo (Mar 18, 2017)

Stay strong WL...sending understanding best wishes x


----------



## Northerner (Mar 18, 2017)

Really sorry to hear this wirralass  I'm keeping everything crossed for the best possible outcome {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Hazel (Mar 18, 2017)

WL so sorry to hear your news.

your positive attitude will be of help to you

lots of love to you xx


----------



## Steff (Mar 18, 2017)

Wirral I did type a reply at 06.30 but its not there grr, reallly sorry to see this but we as a forum are here for you for support 100% x


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 18, 2017)

Oh dear, Wirrallass, not the kind of surprise you want or need. Still, if you're going to get a problem, get one one that's visible to all and sundry - or at least all and sundry who poke around in your bladder. See early, operate early, cure early. Standard mantra. 

Fingers crossed for an uneventful operation and recovery.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 18, 2017)

To all my lovely Peeps!
Thank you so very very much for your kind & thoughtful wishes. I shall take them with me when I go into hospital to have Timby evicted! He's definitely squatted far too long in a place where he's not welcome!
Will up date as and when.
Once again, thank you.
Wirralass. x


----------



## stephknits (Mar 18, 2017)

Wishing you all the best and hope for a positive and swift outcome


----------



## sean penguin (Mar 18, 2017)

what everyone else says, basically! wishing you all the best


----------



## Anthony Stirrat (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 18, 2017)

stephknits said:


> Wishing you all the best and hope for a positive and swift outcome


@stephknits how are you, lovely to see you here, you feeling any better?


----------



## Martin Canty (Mar 18, 2017)

Sorry to hear this, wishing you the best


----------



## Ginger (Mar 19, 2017)

Hope all goes smoothly, its a worrying time but good that it was spotted and is in hand now. Good luck.


----------



## Grogg1 (Mar 19, 2017)

Sorry to hear this and know the waiting to find out what you are dealing with is so hard.  Be gentle with yourself  x


----------



## KookyCat (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear Timby has returned, must have been a shock to find him hiding in there, but hopefully they'll dispatch him as quickly as possible.  Hope it all goes well and they evict him swiftly and painlessly x


----------



## Bubbsie (Mar 19, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Well my CT Scan went well on Tuesday & when I saw the  Specialist on Thursday he gave me the good news that it was clear & nothing untoward had showed up.
> 
> Then the Specialist took a looksy in my bladder via a flexible tube with camera (Cystoscopy) ugh! (Thought I'd add some gory detail here!) As I watched the whole procedure on a monitor I saw something unusual on the wall of my bladder. OMG. I think the Specialist was equally as shocked as I heard him draw in a deep breath. He had only moments ago mentioned that my CT Scan was clear. How can this be I wondered?
> 
> ...


WL...TIMBY is  most definitely not welcome...squatting where he has no right to be...what happened to him last time...that's right... he got his backside kicked into touch...think he would have learned his lesson!!!...fingers crossed the intruder leaves without fuss...obstinance  (have I spelt that right)...or delay...keep us updated.


----------



## RobK (Mar 19, 2017)

Hope all goes well and the culprit is banished never to return.


----------



## Jangles (Mar 19, 2017)

Wishing you all the best Wirralass,  keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 20, 2017)

Thank you so much everyone I haven't thanked already & to those I have -  it really does mean a lot to me that you're there virtually holding my hand through a difficult time ((hugs)) x


----------



## Redkite (Mar 20, 2017)

Hope the surgery goes well - thank goodness your doctor was thorough and didn't just rely on the CT scan. xx


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 25, 2017)

UPDATE.
So..I received a letter for admission to hospital which is 06 April  - then the next day I received a letter giving the date of my pre-ops assessment - great - but wait for it - the 11 April!!! The left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing it seems! Now I do try to work wonders some of the time but I don't think I i can do an a..e  about face on this one  I rang the hospital - waited ages to speak to someone - now mad & tapping my fingers - but then a flippin answering machine took my message - even more mad! (Why is it these days that we can never get to speak to anyone?) Received a letter the next day with rescheduled apointment for my pre-ops date 29 March. So far so good.

I'm beginning to feel a bit nervous now - I'm no spring chicken anymore and I'm concerned about having a general anaesthetic at my age Think I'll speak with my GP to allay my fears - that's of course if I can get an appointment!


----------



## Amigo (Mar 25, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Update - So..I received a letter for admission to hospital which is 06 April  - then the next day I received a letter giving the date of my pre-ops assessment - great - but wait for it - the 11 April!!!
> Now I do try to work wonders some of the time but I don't think i can do an a...e about face on this one  I rang the hospital - waited ages to speak to someone - now mad & tapping my fingers - but then a flippin answering machine took my message - even more mad! (Why is it these days that we can never get to speak to anyone?) Received a letter the next day with rescheduled apointment for my pre-ops date 29 March. So far so good.
> I'm beginning to feel a bit nervous now - I'm no spring chicken anymore and I'm concerned about having a general anaesthetic at my age Think I'll speak with my GP to allay my fears - that's of course if I can get an appointment!



General anaesthetic is so much better these days WL. My Hubbie has just had one and he said he had none of the effects of yesteryear. Up quickly, no sickness or ill effect. His mother had the same experience and she's 89! So you are a spring chicken compared to her.
You'll be absolutely fine. I recall having the same fears when I had a hysterectomy and I talked to the anaesthetist about it. She was a right comic too. She said, 'Ah you'll be alright unless I decide to push off home half way through and I haven't done that for a while!' We had a good laugh and I knew I was in very good hands. As you will be! x


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 25, 2017)

Amigo said:


> General anaesthetic is so much better these days WL. My Hubbie has just had one and he said he had none of the effects of yesteryear. Up quickly, no sickness or ill effect. His mother had the same experience and she's 89! So you are a spring chicken compared to her.
> You'll be absolutely fine. I recall having the same fears when I had a hysterectomy and I talked to the anaesthetist about it. She was a right comic too. She said, 'Ah you'll be alright unless I decide to push off home half way through and I haven't done that for a while!' We had a good laugh and I knew I was in very good hands. As you will be! x


Thank you Amigo - I feel better already - I've had a few operations in the past & apart from the first anaesthetic I had when for some reason Incouldn't stop crying after I came to  I recovered from all the others - but what I am fearful of this time is that I should never wake up at all - but for my family & friends who will know - *I *won't will I?!!! Crazy!


----------



## happydog (Mar 25, 2017)

Just caught up with this.  I am really sorry to hear your news, but glad to hear that it is being dealt with.  I totally understand your worry about anaesthetics but as Amigo has said they are so much better now than they used to be. My husband has a pacemaker and lots of other medical complications and is elderly but has recently had to have one and did not seem to have any problems at all.  I was the one who was worried! I am sending you lots of hugs and positive thoughts.  It will soon be over and hopefully all will be well.  Try not to think about it too much, easy to say but hard to do I know.  Everything crossed for a good outcome


----------



## Ditto (Mar 25, 2017)

Only just seen this post, you are being very brave. (((hugs))) You'll be in and out I'm sure with any luck. Get rid of that interloper tootsweet!


----------



## spiritfree (Mar 26, 2017)

Sending you hugs [[[[[[[HUGS]]]]]]]


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 26, 2017)

Anthony Stirrat said:


>


Thank you Anthony - I have never received a virtual hug before now - lovely kind thought


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 26, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Really sorry to hear this wirralass  I'm keeping everything crossed for the best possible outcome {{{HUGS}}}


Thank you Alan for your well wishes - and I too hope the result will be in my favour - seems to be a long wait leading up to my surgery - I can't wait for it to be over and done with as you can imagine it will be a weight on my mind.


----------



## Lindarose (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm glad you've got your dates for surgery (even if it was a bit of a mix up!). It must feel like forever waiting but it will soon be here. The thought of any operation is scary. Know I was convinced I wouldn't wake up before mine. It's a very common fear. The anaesthetists are so kind though and will talk to you about any fears you may have. That really helps. Good luck with it all. Sending hugs too xx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm sure you'll be fine, my mother in law had an anaesthetic a couple of weeks ago, she's 70 and all was well, sending you best wishes and ((((hugs)))


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 29, 2017)

Update. So - tomorrow I have my pre - op assessment at 15.30hrs. I've been told this will take maximum of 1hr.
@Bubbsie
@happydog
@Ditto
@spiritfree
@Lindarose
@Lucy Honeychurch
@spiritfree
@sean penguin
@RobK
Thank you all so much for your kind wishes and hugs - I am truly overwhelmed with the support I've received from all the folk on the forum  I've not known such kindness in a long time - thank you all again. x


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 29, 2017)

Good luck with your pre op today, WL.


----------



## Steff (Mar 29, 2017)

Best of luck for your pre op today wirral


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 29, 2017)

All the best for today x


----------



## grovesy (Mar 29, 2017)

Hope your assesement goes well.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 29, 2017)

Good luck with your pre-op today @wirralass  - will be thingking of you and hoping everything goes smoothly {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Ingressus (Mar 29, 2017)

Wow stay strong WL i hope everything goes well


----------



## Ditto (Mar 29, 2017)

We're all thinking of you.


----------



## newbs (Mar 29, 2017)

I hope your pre-op assessment went well and that you have a date very soon for your op.


----------



## Redkite (Mar 29, 2017)

Hope your pre op went smoothly Wirralass x


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 29, 2017)

UPDATE.
So -  I attended my pre op assessment this afternoon (I re- scheduled the time) and was greeted by very friendly staff - completed a form then taken into a small  room to begin my assessment.

First on the list was to measure my height  - I am definitely smaller in height by 2&1/2 inches than I was 2 - 3 years ago! (Gravity taking over here I guess!) Then i was weighed - oh shucks I've put on a couple of pounds but I'm not unduly concerned at the minute. My BMI was calculated and I'm pleased to say it's down from 28.86 to 25.4 - and my B/P was 141/62 which the nurse said was good. A tad higher than on the 06 March when it was 126/55.

Then an ECG was performed - this was satisfactory - nurse said I had a very healthy heart - so glad to hear this. My sats were 98.

Following the ECG I was invited into another room by a different nurse where I was asked several questions about my health and -  did I have this or do I have that sort of thing! Having answered all of the questions my nurse then promptly took my bloods for liver and kidney function etc - and the dreaded HbA1c  Aghast! Not due for that til 22 April but they need to know the result before giving me a general anaesthetic. Not sure why & forgetful madam as I am - I didn't ask! But never mind.

So all in all my pre op assessment went pretty well. Phew!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 29, 2017)

Great to hear that things went well @wirralass - all sounds very efficient!


----------



## Steff (Mar 29, 2017)

Very thorough by sounds of it x


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 29, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Great to hear that things went well @wirralass - all sounds very efficient!


Thank you Northie - I didn't really know what to expect with regard to the assessment. Yes it was all very efficient as you say and very organised  - I'm definitely not going to worry about my HbA1c result at this stage tho I think I should!!!  I'll say no more! x


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 29, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> Sorry to hear this, wishing you the best


Thank you Martin x


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 29, 2017)

happydog said:


> Just caught up with this.  I am really sorry to hear your news, but glad to hear that it is being dealt with.  I totally understand your worry about anaesthetics but as Amigo has said they are so much better now than they used to be. My husband has a pacemaker and lots of other medical complications and is elderly but has recently had to have one and did not seem to have any problems at all.  I was the one who was worried! I am sending you lots of hugs and positive thoughts.  It will soon be over and hopefully all will be well.  Try not to think about it too much, easy to say but hard to do I know.  Everything crossed for a good outcome


Thank you happydog x


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 29, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Good luck with your pre op today, WL.


Thank you Mark x


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 29, 2017)

Lindarose said:


> So sorry you've got all this to deal with wirralass. But sending lots of good wishes and hugs to you xx


Thank you Lindarose x


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 29, 2017)

Ginger said:


> Hope all goes smoothly, its a worrying time but good that it was spotted and is in hand now. Good luck.


Thank you Ginger, yes tiz a worry x


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 29, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Good luck with your pre op today, WL.


Thank you Mark x


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 29, 2017)

Steff said:


> Very thorough by sounds of it x


Yes it was Steff, and glad it's over now x


----------



## grovesy (Mar 29, 2017)

Glad it went well.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 29, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Glad it went well.


Thank you Grovesy so am I  x


----------



## pottersusan (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm very behind hand with posting - Stay positive


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 30, 2017)

Good to hear it went well


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 30, 2017)

pottersusan said:


> I'm very behind hand with posting - Stay positive


Thank you pottersusan  - I'm trying to be x


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 30, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> All the best for today x


Thank you Lucy x


----------



## Grogg1 (Mar 30, 2017)

Glad it went well. When is your op?


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 30, 2017)

Grogg1 said:


> Glad it went well. When is your op?


Thank you Grogg1 My op is on the 06 April, not looking forward to it but will be glad when it's over & done with x


----------



## Amigo (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm really pleased your pre-op went well wirralass. It will soon be a distant memory I'm sure. You sound to be in capable hands x


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 30, 2017)

Amigo said:


> I'm really pleased your pre-op went well wirralass. It will soon be a distant memory I'm sure. You sound to be in capable hands x


Thank you Amigo and yes I hope so. My request was granted to have the same Surgeon that evicted my first Timby and who's dedicated care I was in for the following six annual checkups - I trust him wholeheartedly x


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 3, 2017)

UPDATE
So - three days to go til i check into hospital for major surgery on Thursday  I've got my zipped holdall at the ready to pack the few essentials I need to take in with me. Although I'll be admitted at 12.45pm I've been told that it could be anything up to 2 hours before I actually go to theatre  Blood pressure - urine specimen - chest examination - talk with the anaesthetist etc. etc.

I'll take in a book I'm reading (For the umpteenth time!) called Her Benny by Silas K Hocking, 1879 - about two homeless waifs in the poorest parts of Victorian Liverpool, with only their courage and love for one another to keep them going.

Anyway, back to topic - I've since heard that I may be discharged the same day (Beds are needed!) but should any complications arise during surgery then I would be kept in overnight  - this is because the surgeon wont know til he's actually removed Timby as to whether he will need to probe further in which case I'd need more anaesthetic. Hence the stay over night should that happen. I'm hoping of course that it will be as straight forward an operation as possible so I can be discharged to recover at home. Then comes the anxious time of waiting to hear the results of the Timby biopsy.
{{{{Hugs}}}} to all you kind folk who have posted caring well wishes to me, it is appreciated very much xxx


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm so sorry I'm just reading this WL! Sending a virtual hug and as many positive vibes as possible! I've just had a GA and I too was very emotional in the recovery room, I thought I was the weird one crying a lot!! Fingers crossed all goes smoothly on the 6th xxxxxx


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 3, 2017)

Rosiecarmel said:


> I'm so sorry I'm just reading this WL! Sending a virtual hug and as many positive vibes as possible! I've just had a GA and I too was very emotional in the recovery room, I thought I was the weird one crying a lot!! Fingers crossed all goes smoothly on the 6th xxxxxx


Thank you Rosie for your virtual hug & positive vibes, it's very kind of you. I hope you have recovered from your GA now xxx


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2017)

Not long to wait now, I hope that everything goes smoothly, and that you are back home the same day {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 3, 2017)

Fingers crossed for you, WL.


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 3, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Update.
> So - three working days to go til i check into hospital for major surgery on Thursday  I've got my zipped holdall at the ready to pack the few essentials I need to take in with me. Although I'll be admitted at 12.45pm I've been told that it could be anything up to 2 hours before I actually go to theatre  Blood pressure - urine specimen - chest examination - talk with the anaesthetist etc. etc.
> 
> I'll take in a book I'm reading (For the umpteenth time!) called Her Benny by Silas K Hocking, 1879 - about two homeless waifs in the poorest parts of Victorian Liverpool, with only their courage and love for one another to keep them going.
> ...


Start of the working week WL (despite working at the weekend)...just in case  life gets busy...sending best wishes to you...a huge thumbs down for TIMBY...plus...a massive slobbery lick from Harry (bless him...he has a face only a mother could love)...that'll see you right


----------



## grovesy (Apr 3, 2017)

Hope it goes smoothly on Thursday.


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 3, 2017)

Wishing you well for Thursday and a speedy same day discharge home and recovery. With excellent results too if course  xx


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 3, 2017)

Alan...Mark...Bubbsie & Harry (loved Harry's slobbery lick) grovesy..Northerner and Lindarose.
Thank you all so very much....I'm overwhelmed by your generous kind thoughts in wishing me well for Thursday  - love & (((((hugs))))) to my lovely forum friends


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 5, 2017)

Update.
So  - I've packed my bag ready for tomorrow  - had hoped to get an early night but looking at the clock now that's not possible   - it's after 11pm and I haven't even washed my hair yet!

Thank you everyone once again for all your kind wishes for tomorrow   - not a bit nervous atm  - don't know how I'll feel tomorrow tho once I'm there  but knowing you'll all virtually be there with me is of great comfort.

I don't know if I'll be able to pick up a signsl in the hospital but in that event I'll message you when I can  - or when my head has stopped buzzing from the general anaesthetic
Take care folks!
WL.


----------



## Steff (Apr 5, 2017)

Best of luck tomorrow WL (((hugs))) xx


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 5, 2017)

Steff said:


> Best of luck tomorrow WL (((hugs))) xx


Thank you Steff, I appreciate x


----------



## grovesy (Apr 5, 2017)

Good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 5, 2017)

Thank you Grovesy,  it means a lot x


----------



## Ljc (Apr 6, 2017)

Wishing you well for Thursday, Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 6, 2017)

Very best wishes for tomor wirralass. Actually it's today now! Thinking of you xx


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 6, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Update.
> So  - I've packed my bag ready for tomorrow  - had hoped to get an early night but looking at the clock now that's not possible   - it's after 11pm and I haven't even washed my hair yet!
> 
> Thank you peeps once again for all your kind wishes for tomorrow   - not a bit nervous atm  - don't know how I'll feel tomorrow tho once I'm there  but knowing you'll all virtually be there with me is of great comfort.
> ...


WL...many of us here will be thinking about you today...with you in spirit...and looking forward to the news of TIMBY's eradication (ooh big word so early in the morning...four syllables...get me)...make sure you get as much rest as you can...and update us when you're ready...take care.


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 6, 2017)

Good luck today hun. Will be thinking of you. X


----------



## New-journey (Apr 6, 2017)

Thinking of you @wirralass this morning and hoping you did get some sleep and woke up feeling ok as you can be. You have all my support and good thoughts, take care.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 6, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Wishing you well for Thursday, Will be thinking of you.


Thank you Ljc  - kind -of you, see you soon x


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 6, 2017)

New-journey said:


> Thinking of you @wirralass this morning and hoping you did get some sleep and woke up feeling ok as you can be. You have all my support and good thoughts, take care.


Thank you NJ  - slept really well thanks


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 6, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> Good luck today hun. Will be thinking of you. X


Thank you Stitch kind of you x


----------



## grovesy (Apr 6, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Thank you NJ  - slept really well thanks


Glad you slept well.


----------



## Robin (Apr 6, 2017)

I hope it goes smoothly for you today, Wirralass, good luck!


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 6, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> WL...many of us here will be thinking about you today...with you in spirit...and looking forward to the news of TIMBY's eradication (ooh big word so early in the morning...four syllables...get me)...make sure you get as much rest as you can...and update us when you're ready...take care.


Thank you Bubbsie  - and will do x


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 6, 2017)

Robin said:


> I hope it goes smoothly for you today, Wirralass, good luck!


Thank you Robin  - and me too x


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 6, 2017)

Lindarose said:


> Very best wishes for tomor wirralass. Actually it's today now! Thinking of you xx


Thank you Lindarose x


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 6, 2017)

Good luck hun, I hope everything goes well for you, you make sure you hurry back to us now, xxx


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 6, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Good luck hun, I hope everything goes well for you, you make sure you hurry back to us now, xxx


Thank you Kaylz  - will do my best x


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 6, 2017)

Good luck today, WL.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 6, 2017)

Good luck and thinking of you today.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 6, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Good luck today, WL.


Thank you Mark - hope you have some new recipe ideas for when I'm up & about again! x


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 6, 2017)

Grannylorraine said:


> Good luck and thinking of you today.


Thank you Lorraine  - kind of you x


----------



## Flower (Apr 6, 2017)

Best wishes for today wirralass. I hope things go smoothly and you are soon home recovering.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 6, 2017)

Flower said:


> Best wishes for today wirralass. I hope things go smoothly and you are soon home recovering.


Thank you Flower  - and I do too x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 6, 2017)

Wishing you all the best for today xx


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Apr 6, 2017)

Thinking of you xx


----------



## Janine (Apr 6, 2017)

Sending you lots of good wishes. X


----------



## newbs (Apr 6, 2017)

Best wishes for today.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 7, 2017)

Good evening folks
Just to let  you know I came home late last night and have slept on & off for most of today  - AND I've just devoured chicken fried rice and chips for my tea - bloody lovely  !!! Will update you tomorrow - I'm off back to me bed now for yet another sleep  - hope you are all well (((hugs))) xxx


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 7, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Good evening peeps!
> Just to let  you know I came home late last night and have slept on & off for most of today  - AND I've just devoured chicken fried rice and chips for my tea - bloody lovely  !!!
> Will update you tomorrow - I'm off back to me bed now for yet another sleep  - hope you are all well (((hugs))) xxx


Good for you WL...glad you're home.


----------



## Steff (Apr 7, 2017)

Hi WL.
Glad to hear from you enjoy the food sounds yummy. Take good care xx


----------



## grovesy (Apr 7, 2017)

Glad you are home. Have a good sleep.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 7, 2017)

Glad it's sorted and you're now safely home resting wirralass


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 7, 2017)

Great to hear your home and eating and sleeping well


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 7, 2017)

Aye, Wirralass, good to know you're feeling fine, I knew you would be. I wouldn't post a waking BG tomorrow if I were you x


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 7, 2017)

Great to hear you are home safe & sound.  You rest well.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 7, 2017)

Pleased that you are home.


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 7, 2017)

So glad you're home and getting lots of rest


----------



## AJLang (Apr 8, 2017)

Sorry for not being in touch. I'm glad that you're home and hope that it went well for you.


----------



## New-journey (Apr 8, 2017)

I am so glad you are home and it went well, wishing you a gentle healing day today with lots of sleep.


----------



## Ljc (Apr 8, 2017)

I am pleased you are home. Take things easy for awhile, give yourself time to recuperate.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 8, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Aye, Wirralass, good to know you're feeling fine, I knew you would be. I wouldn't post a waking BG tomorrow if I were you x


Well Mike I was very pleasantly surprised to wake up to a nice little number of 4.3


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 8, 2017)

Pleased that you are home and doing well.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 10, 2017)

Update.
Happy good afternoon everyone
So  - on Thursday last I got up at 06.20am to make sure I had something to eat & have a cup of tea as it was nil by mouth after 7am except for 50mls of water hourly. I chose to have frequent small sips of water during each hour as opposed to drinking the 50mls in one go - It was going to be a long time afterwards until I would eat & drink again.

My elder daughter drove me to the hospital to keep my 12.45pm appointment. She waited in the waiting room with me until I was called about 15mins later to go through to the ward  - 2nd bed on the right!

I sat there for at least 1 hour before my Ward care nurse came by to go through the usual preliminaries with me: name; DOB; regular medications etc . the usual stuff. My blood pressure was taken 158/98 Pulse 70 Temperature 36.4 and lastly I tested my bgl which was 5.7 - the same number at 06.45am at home. Nurse was happy with all those readings. A name tag was affixed to my left wrist as too was a red allergy tag.

Some time later the Anaesthetist came to speak with me  - personable guy he was too  - and he discussed with me my medications  - in particular Omeprazole which I take for oesophagus reflux. He was concerned that should this happen whilst I was under the GA that the 'acid stuff' would go into my lungs. So he informed me that a thick tube would be put down my throat to prevent this happening. This would be done once I was under the GA  - thank goodness for that! Big sigh of relief!!

To cut a long story short  - and after what seemed a very long wait of 2hrs 10mins from the time I was admitted, I walked to the operating theatre at about 14.55hrs - was given the general anaesthetic via a Canula in my left hand  - and whooey I was soon off to far away places!

The next thing I recall was coming round from the anaesthetic in the Recovery room. I was attended by a lovely SRN who informed me that I had taken a long time to recover from the GA & did I always sleep so deeply? (Well actually...yes, once I eventuallt nodded off!) I noticed there was a drip attached to the Canula - she said I was dehydrated -  she monitored my progress & my B/P was checked frequently. She also mentioned that whilst under the GA I was given painkillers & antibiotics intravenously. When I was able to speak  - my throat felt very sore and I spoke with a raspy deep gruff voice! Oh my goodness!

Then came the nausea - good grief - it was horrible! (Sorry folks! This has never occurred with previous operations) I was given an anti sickness drug intravenously  - that didn't help so I was given a further dose - and a third - the Anaesthetist was called for & he prescribed another anti sickness drug which I was promptly given again via said Canula. This really didn't help either! No pleasing me on the day! The nausea prevailed for 2 days! Ugh!

By approximately 19.00 hrs I was back on the Ward - more sleep  - then once fully awake about 3/4 hrs later I was served with tea & wholemeal toast. My Ward nurse gave me a 'Virtual' gold star for - in her words "the best patient of the day for passing bloodless pee! Oh my!! - and for having a CO reading of 100%" Erm...Not bad for someone who only stopped smoking cigarettes 11 years ago after a 40year habit & increasing to 40-50 a day!

I hasten to add that I cannot fault the excellent care I was given by each and every one of the medical team who attended me on the day. So it's just a case of waiting now for TIMBY's biopsy result. I have no idea how long that will take but fingers crossed for a good result. Will update you as & when the results are in.

My GP prescribed stronger painkillers the day after my op because the pain I was in was excruciating but today I can say I am in a lot less discomfort & pain which is a good sign so far as the healing process is concerned - at one point I felt as if my abdomen had been used as a punch bag  - don't know why that is! Nowhere near my bladder! The day after my op I had two very high bgl readings, high for me that is, which were 10.3 and 16.1 - Argh! but Northie placated me with this can happen when the body is under stress  - so I didn't worry afterwards. Thank you Alan.

Yesterday I walked across the road to my daughters to be served a very tasty chicken roast with all the trimmings - and dare I say it  - second helpings! My bgl was 8.5 at bedtime and I awoke to a 5.8 this morning  - so I'm really happy with those numbers.

Last but not least - I would like to thank all you lovely folks for your continued support - your well wishes  - your thoughtfulness and all your kind & encouraging messages and ((((hugs)))) that have truly helped me on my Timby journey. Thank you for being by my side - thank you for being there - it really really is appreciated more than you will ever know. Love ((((hugs)))) and xxx's to you all. Take care. WL


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 10, 2017)

Well, Wirralass, quite an adventure. Sorry to hear about the nausea, that's quite unusual with modern anaesthetics. I don't doubt the abdominal discomfort you had was due to either the Urologist or an assistant pressing on the abdomen to better visualise the bladder. That's a trade secret given away - I did 6 months in Urology. 

And not showing blood in the urine afterwards is a good sign that Mr Timby is well and truly gone, and you were in good hands.

I'm so pleased that you're feeling back to normal, but don't do too much, you'll still feel physically tired from the time you were under anaesthetic. 

Of course, you will feel even better with a cake from the cafe....


----------



## grovesy (Apr 10, 2017)

Glad you are on the mend.


----------



## Steff (Apr 10, 2017)

WL,
Thank you for the update we always will help and support especially to such a wonderful lady like yourself xx glad your getting better keep in touch.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 10, 2017)

Glad that's over with and sorted wirralass! You were very brave and I'm sure a most patient patient! 

Hope all has been despatched and you go from strength to strength now x


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 10, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Well, Wirralass, quite an adventure. Sorry to hear about the nausea, that's quite unusual with modern anaesthetics. I don't doubt the abdominal discomfort you had was due to either the Urologist or an assistant pressing on the abdomen to better visualise the bladder. That's a trade secret given away - I did 6 months in Urology.
> 
> And not showing blood in the urine afterwards is a good sign that Mr Timby is well and truly gone, and you were in good hands.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mike  - at least you have resolved my query as to why I felt my stomach had been used as a punch bag. Thanks also for your advice about taking it easy - I don't feel like doing much atm so I'm listening to my body & I'm taking each day as it comes - thanks again for your reassurance Mike.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 10, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Glad you are on the mend.


Thank you Grovesy  - one day at a time x


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 10, 2017)

Steff said:


> WL,
> Thank you for the update we always will help and support especially to such a wonderful lady like yourself xx glad your getting better keep in touch.


Thank you Steff for your kind words - I appreciate - and will do x


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 10, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Glad that's over with and sorted wirralass! You were very brave and I'm sure a most patient patient!
> 
> Hope all has been despatched and you go from strength to strength now x


Thank you Amigo - me too - only waiting for the results now then _hopefully _I'll be able to move on - this has been a big disruption to my life to say the least - oh and patience is one of my virtues  x


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Apr 10, 2017)

So glad it seems to have gone well @wirralass. Fingers crossed for your results.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 10, 2017)

Greyhound Gal said:


> So glad it seems to have gone well @wirralass. Fingers crossed for your results.


Thank you GG  - my fingers crossed too x


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 10, 2017)

AJLang said:


> Sorry for not being in touch. I'm glad that you're home and hope that it went well for you.


Lovely to hear from you AJ but please don't apologise  - you have enough of your own health issues to contend with as it is. Take care x


----------



## Ljc (Apr 10, 2017)

I am pleased to hear you are recovering well. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 10, 2017)

Ljc said:


> I am pleased to hear you are recovering well. Take care of yourself.


Thank you Ljc  - and I will  - I'm not rushing it - take care yourself x


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks for your update wirralass. Glad you're doing well now and recovering. These things can't be rushed. All the best for good results


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 10, 2017)

All sounding good WL...now to get your stamina back...look forward to the summer...spending time with the family...making TIMBY's disruption a distant memory.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 10, 2017)

Lindarose said:


> Thanks for your update wirralass. Glad you're doing well now and recovering. These things can't be rushed. All the best for good results


Thank you Lindarose for your wishes x


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 10, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> All sounding good WL...now to get your stamina back...look forward to the summer...spending time with the family...making TIMBY's disruption a distant memory.


Thank you Bubbsie - looking forward to the summer & a couple of months with my youngest grandson before he heads off to Uni in September  -  a nice time of the year to recuperate  - hopefully lots of sunshine to recharge ones batteries strength & health, take care x


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 10, 2017)

All the best, WL.  Take it easy, relax, take it easy & relax.  So glad it went well.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 10, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> All the best, WL.  Take it easy, relax, take it easy & relax.  So glad it went well.


Thank you Mark  - I will do just that  - would be grareful if you could send any new recipes or treats my way to help aid my convalescence! x


----------



## New-journey (Apr 11, 2017)

Just adding my support and positive thoughts too, hope you can rest and recover and that you have all the help you need to do this. Big hugs!


----------



## weecee (Apr 11, 2017)

Sending you lots of good wishes Wirralass.  Get it sorted and take care of yourself. One day at a time


----------



## Northerner (Apr 11, 2017)

Hope you are feeling more rested and recovered with each passing day


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 11, 2017)

New-journey said:


> Just adding my support and positive thoughts too, hope you can rest and recover and that you have all the help you need to do this. Big hugs!


Thank you NJ  - thoughtful  - my daughter who lives across the road from me is within a phone call away  - so lots of help there x


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 11, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Hope you are feeling more rested and recovered with each passing day


Thank you Alan  - I'm getting lots of rest & taking each day as it comes - listening to my body  - apart from Sunday's double serving of chicken roast courtesy of my elder daughter I'm eating little & often  - glorious sunny weather here so taking advantage and sitting in my garden every day at some point getting fresh air to blow away those cobwebs - hopefully I'll be back on form in no time. Take care x


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 16, 2017)

UPDATE
Hi folks 
Pleased to say my recovery to date is good (Thanks to all for being there for me) & I'm almost ready to tackle the world again  - have been easing my way back into the forum way of life with its ups and downs & getting back in touch with friends again on here 

It's some ten days now since Timby was evicted and sent for biopsy - yet I still haven't received either one telephone call or letter confirming the result of this. I'm becoming increasingly concerned now as on the one hand no news is good news  - and on the other I'm thinking  - rightly or wrongly - that there must be something amiss. Of course there could be a number of other various reasons as to the delay  - maybe I'm just being too impatient!

I intend to ring my GP and the hospital on Tuesday next to ask if the biopsy result is in  - or not. Until then I'm afraid it's a case of an anxious wait  Will be in touch once I hear.
Take care of yourselves and thank you once again for lending your support with well wishes - encouraging words - and massive hugs - It is very much appreciated. xxx {{{{Hugs}}}}
WL


----------



## Ljc (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi. I know you need to know like yesterday, been there. My experience has been the longer I've had to wait the better the news has been.  I sincerely hope it's the same for you. 
I'm so glad to Hear  you're recovering well now.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 16, 2017)

I agree with Lin. The longer you wait, the more boring the result. They only rush if there's something to worry about.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 16, 2017)

Glad you have recovered. 
Agree with Lin and Mike.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 16, 2017)

Thank you MikeyB and Ljc - well that is encouraging to hear  - big sigh  I'll put aside my anxieties then and enjoy the remainder of the Easter holiday with my family - lovely sunny day here to brighten one's spirits x


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 16, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Glad you have recovered.
> Agree with Lin and Mike.


Kind words grovesy thank you x


----------



## Ingressus (Apr 18, 2017)

((( Hugs ))) WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 18, 2017)

Ingressus said:


> ((( Hugs ))) WL


Thank you for the hugs Ingressus


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 20, 2017)

Update. 20.04.2017

Hi folks!
And so  - yesterday afternoon I rang both the hospital and my GP - neither were forthcoming with the result of TIMBY's biopsy.

My GPS surgery's receptionist had a looksie at my notes held on computer but she said there was nothing relating to either Timbys biopsy result nor the blood test results re my hbA1c  - liver, kidneys or FBC which the Urologist had ordered.

I again rang the hospital, this time the main hospital switchboard and asked to speak with my Urology Consultants secretary  - she advised me that she was not in a medically qualified position to give any details as to TIMBY's biopsy - nor results appertaining to my before mentioned blood tests  - but she did give a CODE number to me to which I am to present to my GP which will allow him access to TIMBY's biopsy result. Great now I'm getting somewhere!

So tomorrow I shall ring for an appointment to see my GP ASAP which might prove difficult because he only works three days per week now at the Practice ~ also to be given an appointment you need to know when you're going to be ill some 4wks prior to getting that appointment so this could mean I'll get to see him in a few weeks time  - well, we'll soon see about that then!

I feel as though I'm being blocked in every direction from gaining access and information that I consider paramount as part of my recovery.

Will update as and when.
Take care all of you and thanks for listening {{{{hugs}}}} xxx
WL


----------



## Northerner (Apr 20, 2017)

I hope you get the appointment and that the results are good @wirralass  Sorry you are being kept in the dark - don't they realise how important these things are to people? {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 20, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Update. 20.04.2017
> 
> Hi peeps!
> And so  - yesterday afternoon I rang both the hospital and my GP - neither were forthcoming with the result of TIMBY's biopsy.
> ...


How frustrating WL...from experience I found the hardest part was waiting for those 'all important results'...to be thwarted by administrative procedure...NHS bureaucracy...surgery protocol...waiting in the queue (unnecessarily)...when a simple phone call could make such a difference...if your GP isn't there...one of his/her colleagues can see you surely?...honestly you'd think the hardest part would be dealing with whatever is/isn't facing us...when its the system itself that can be the biggest hurdle...there's something wrong in NHS land...chin up...keep at them!


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 20, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I hope you get the appointment and that the results are good @wirralass  Sorry you are being kept in the dark - don't they realise how important these things are to people? {{{HUGS}}}


Thank you Northie so do I  - and obviously not - I'm just a statistic aren't I


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 20, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> How frustrating WL...from experience I found the hardest part was waiting for those 'all important results'...to be thwarted by administrative procedure...NHS bureaucracy...surgery protocol...waiting in the queue (unnecessarily)...when a simple phone call could make such a difference...if your GP isn't there...one of his/her colleagues can see you surely?...honestly you'd think the hardest part would be dealing with whatever is/isn't facing us...when its the system itself that can be the biggest hurdle...there's something wrong in NHS land...chin up...keep at them!


Thank you Bubbsie  - and I will  - I hear what you say  - and I'll be on the phone to GP at 8am sharp x
WL


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 20, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Thank you Bubbsie  - and I will  - I hear what you say  - and I'll be on the phone to GP at 8am sharp x
> WL


Good...how dare they not appreciate the importance of giving this kind of information as soon as it is available.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 20, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Update. 20.04.2017
> 
> Hi peeps!
> And so  - yesterday afternoon I rang both the hospital and my GP - neither were forthcoming with the result of TIMBY's biopsy.
> ...


Good luck. 
Can you make appointments online. 
Late last year I heard the receptionist at mine telling someone one that some online appointments are released in the night, and they don't know what those appointments are. Since then I have cause to use it 3-4 times and managed going online in nighttime hours to get same day appointments with my Doctor of choice except on one occasion. I logged on as I was up for one reason or another from 2-6 am.


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 20, 2017)

Wishing you success in getting your results wirralass. So important. And hoping everything is good


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 20, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Good luck.
> Can you make appointments online.
> Late last year I heard the receptionist at mine telling someone one that some online appointments are released in the night, and they don't know what those appointments are. Since then I have cause to use it 3-4 times and managed going online in nighttime hours to get same day appointments with my Doctor of choice except on one occasion. I logged on as I was up for one reason or another from 2-6 am.


Thanks grovesy  - I'm not sure if I can do that at my GP'S practice but will ask when I go in   - I learn something new almost every day and this is what I like about our forum x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 20, 2017)

Lindarose said:


> Wishing you success in getting your results wirralass. So important. And hoping everything is good


Thank you Lindarose and so do I  - it's the waiting part i don't like  - so frustrating knowing the results are there but can't get my hands on them x
WL


----------



## grovesy (Apr 20, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Thanks grovesy  - I'm not sure if I can do that at my GP'S practice but will ask when I go in   - I learn something new almost every day and this is what I like about our forum x
> WL


Most GP's should have given online access to patients by last year. Many still have not and many are only offfering limited access. Mine did not start till September last year but only some of the services, I believe online appointments and prescription ordering are the basics available. Mine don't have all appointments available online. I needed to proof of identification to register. 
I was suprised my surgery were late in doing this as they were one of the first to go computerised.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 20, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Most GP's should have given online access to patients by last year. Many still have not and many are only offfering limited access. Mine did not start till September last year but only some of the services, I believe online appointments and prescription ordering are the basics available. Mine don't have all appointments available online. I needed to proof of identification to register.
> I was suprised my surgery were late in doing this as they were one of the first to go computerised.


My daughter & her hubby order repeat prescriptions on line but I don't  - haven't got round to it yet  - but there's a pharmacy annexed to my GPs surgery so I ring them once a month when my scripts are due - let them know which meds I need /or dont need then they lodge my repeat scripts to my GPs reception for GPS signature  - then once the pharmacy have dispensed my meds they deliver them to me at home  - it's a good service  - one of my GPS rules is we can't order meds over the telephone so I find doing it this way is convenient and fast x


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 20, 2017)

UPDATE. 20 April 2017.

Hello everone
I want to SHOUT & SCREAM!! Grrr 

This morning I rang to make an appointment to see to my GP to be given results of TIMBY's biopsy - can't get past receptionist  - brick wall number 1  ..the earliest appointment my Practice will give me is two weeks hence on 05 MAY and not before as they're having all their systems changed prior to that date  - brick wall number 2  - SCREAM!

So I requested that my GP return my telephone call today  - no such luck  - I even said I would go to the surgery and wait till he's seen all his patients for today - told that's not possible either - why? on both counts he will only see patients who have appointments  - brick wall number 3  so if I ring tomorrow morning then at 8am (their policy if patients need an appointment on the day) will it it be possible to see another Doctor if not my own GP? NO - why? the surgery is closed tomorrow for 'training purposes' - Blocked again - brick wall number 4  SCREAM!

All I need and want to know are my TIMBY'S biopsy results  - is that too much to ask? I didn't think so until yesterday and today - SCREAM!

I'm almost at the end of my tether as I'm feeling very very STRESSED & overly ANXIOUS now as you can imagine - SCREAM!

I apologise for ranting on folks but thank you once again for listening and bearing with me  xxx
Take care peeps,
WL


----------



## grovesy (Apr 20, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Update. 20 April 2017.
> 
> Hello peeps!
> I want to SHOUT & SCREAM!! Grrr
> ...


Sorry to hear this many surgeries these days will do a phone consultation. I would have thought this was applicable in your case.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 20, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Sorry to hear this many surgeries these days will do a phone consultation. I would have thought this was applicable in your case.


Usually grovesy thank you but apparently not so today  - will be making my annoyance with the system known to my GP when I eventually get to consult with him - and similarly my frustrations & anxieties of not being able to make an appointment to see him when I need vital information released to me, you take care grovesy x
WL


----------



## grovesy (Apr 20, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Usually grovesy thank you but apparently not so today  - will be making my annoyance with the system known to my GP when I eventually get to consult with him - and similarly my frustrations & anxieties of not being able to make an appointment to see him when I need vital information released to me, you take care grovesy x
> WL


I would be thinking about writing a letter to the Practice Manager too.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 20, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I would be thinking about writing a letter to the Practice Manager too.


Spot on there grovesy  - I tried to speak with her too this morning but she wasnt in today ...blocked again!  Story of my life!


----------



## grovesy (Apr 20, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Spot on there grovesy  - I tried to speak with her too this morning but she wasnt in today ...blocked again!  Story of my life!


Sounds like a nightmare.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 20, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Sounds like a nightmare.


Spot on again grovesy but hopefully this 'saga' must surely come to end soon  - otherwise the white coat medics will have cause to take me away!!!


----------



## grovesy (Apr 20, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Spot on again grovesy but hopefully this 'saga' must surely come to end soon  - otherwise the white coat medics will take me away!!!


I hope you won't need the men in white coats.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 20, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I hope you won't need the men in white coats.


So do I but I'm strong grovesy & will deal with all the problems & messing about in due course. x
WL


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 20, 2017)

arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh what a nightmare, don't they realise how much stress and worry this is causing you.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm cross on your behalf WL


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 20, 2017)

Gosh, WL, you really are banging your head against a series of brick walls. But don't worry, if there was anything you needed to know urgently, you would have heard. You could always contact the consultants secretary, she would be able to read out what was said because it's not a breach of confidence. They are always more helpful than receptionists.

That said, I stupidly forgot to order more Humalog yesterday, and the surgery say they need 2 days notice. I'll run out sometime on Saturday. I rather shame facedly rang early today to order it and explained my situation. The receptionist told me to hang on for a sec, then came back and said they had some in the fridge, and not to worry, it would be available tomorrow. They aren't all evil harridans.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 20, 2017)

Grannylorraine said:


> arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh what a nightmare, don't they realise how much stress and worry this is causing you.


Thank you Lorraine  - but obviously not -  different were the boot on the other foot  -  I appreciate that training staff is essential and also that it takes time to update systems etc but I'd have thought they would have some sort of stringency plan in place during that time  - what are more particularly sick people expected to do  - roll over in bed and shut their eyes for 2wks? 
As I write this a thought has just struck me  - we have a walk-in centre and an out of hours surgery - so if I go there with the CODE number that my urologists secretary gave to me  -  maybe I could glean the information there that I need - have to give that a try surely....erm don't I? x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 20, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Gosh, WL, you really are banging your head against a series of brick walls. But don't worry, if there was anything you needed to know urgently, you would have heard. You could always contact the consultants secretary, she would be able to read out what was said because it's not a breach of confidence. They are always more helpful than receptionists.
> 
> That said, I stupidly forgot to order more Humalog yesterday, and the surgery say they need 2 days notice. I'll run out sometime on Saturday. I rather shame facedly rang early today to order it and explained my situation. The receptionist told me to hang on for a sec, then came back and said they had some in the fridge, and not to worry, it would be available tomorrow. They aren't all evil harridans.


I spoke with my Urologists secretary yesterday Mike but she said she wasn't medically qualified to pass on any details to me  - brick wall  however she did give me a code number that I should present to my GP  - that code would allow him access to my hospital notes   but trying to get an appointment with him is proving to be difficult with all & sundry going on in the surgery.
I recently received a patients survey to complete  - up until now I was going to give the surgery a good appraisal but I doubt I will do that now 
Thanks for your post Mike, take care
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 26, 2017)

UPDATE
I finally got through to my GP'S practice this afternoon  - put the flags out

But the first appointment I was offered to see him is now 16 May!  The receptionist informed me that they are still in throes of updating their appointments system. The best advice she could give at my behest  - was to ring the surgery any morning to ask my GP to return my call. Here we go again! When that happens I shall give my GP the code that my Urologists secretary gave to me on 20 April last, so he can access my hospital case notes. Hopefully he can do this then advise me of TIMBY's biopsy results. Will update as & when.

Thank you all once again for lending your support  - and for being patient  -  it really is appreciated ((hugs))
WL x


----------



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2017)

Oh @wirralass, I really feel for you, the waiting must be agonising  Hope you manage to get through and get that call soon! {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 26, 2017)

Good luck WL (((hugs)))


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 26, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Oh @wirralass, I really feel for you, the waiting must be agonising  Hope you manage to get through and get that call soon! {{{HUGS}}}


Thank you Northie  - I appreciate  - I have a constant feeling of nausea now whenever Timby comes to mind and similarly when making calls to GP or hospital - it's no wonder I'm not eating as I should  - (that's why I'm not posting on 'what did you eat...) I don't dwell on it but whenever I have to make those all important calls my stomach gets knotted up & I want to throw up  - a bit tearful at times too  - I shall be having a very frank discussion with my GP  - not over the 'phone  - but in person when next I see him. Concerned too that my bgls are in the 6's and 7's Thanks again Northie  (((Hugs)))
WL x


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 26, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Good luck WL (((hugs)))


Thank you Lucy  - can't take much more of this x
WL


----------



## grovesy (Apr 26, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Thank you Lucy  - can't take much more of this x
> WL


Sorry to hear this is dragging on.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 26, 2017)

It's bloody outrageous wirralass! Don't these people appreciate that receiving results from cancer biopsies should be given some priority. I didn't think the Consultants Secretary would be allowed to tell you, they get into trouble for having discussions of a medical nature with patients. 
However, let's hope the 'code' will allow the GP to unlock the biopsy results. Keep ringing them and ask for a telephone consult. They sound to be a very inflexible surgery. Keep strong, I think it all sounds very hopeful! x


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 26, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Sorry to hear this is dragging on.


Thank you  - It's an absolute nightmare grovesy  - I'm sure hoping the whole miserable matter will draw to close soon when i shall be mighty relieved  - the results had better be good for the long wait. x
WL


----------



## grovesy (Apr 26, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Thank you  - It's an absolute nightmare grovesy  - I'm sure hoping the whole miserable matter will draw to close soon when i shall be mighty relieved  - the results had better be good for the long wait. x
> WL


I know when my surgery updated there system a few years ago they only did on the day appointments for weeks.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 26, 2017)

Amigo said:


> It's bloody outrageous wirralass! Don't these people appreciate that receiving results from cancer biopsies should be given some priority. I didn't think the Consultants Secretary would be allowed to tell you, they get into trouble for having discussions of a medical nature with patients.
> However, let's hope the 'code' will allow the GP to unlock the biopsy results. Keep ringing them and ask for a telephone consult. They sound to be a very inflexible surgery. Keep strong, I think it all sounds very hopeful! x


Thank you so much Amigo  - quite frankly I'm beginning to feel poorly now -emotionally & mentally weary - will ring the surgery tomorrow to ask GP to return my call. Will post after that call  - fingers crossed x

(Have since  been back in touch with surgery receptionist to keep my appt on 16 May for HbA1c results but will open a new thread on respect of this)
WL


----------



## Amigo (Apr 26, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Thank you so much Amigo  - quite frankly I'm beginning to feel poorly now -emotionally & mentally weary - will ring the surgery tomorrow to ask GP to return my call. Will post after that call  - fingers crossed x
> 
> (Have since  been back in touch with surgery receptionist to keep my appt on 16 May for HbA1c results but will open a new thread on respect of this)
> WL



No reason they couldn't give you the Hb result at the same time wirralass. Don't let it make you ill. I'm sure this will be resolved for you soon but be insistent and tell them it's totally insensitive not to give you the results as soon as possible.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 26, 2017)

Amigo said:


> No reason they couldn't give you the Hb result at the same time wirralass. Don't let it make you ill. I'm sure this will be resolved for you soon but be insistent and tell them it's totally insensitive not to give you the results as soon as possible.


Thank you Amigo  - I haven't had my bloods taken yet - have to go to the walk in centre for that  - they're very good there  - no waiting  - straight in and straight out  I have to laugh now or else I'll cry really cry!!!!!! Should have had bloods on the 6 April but was in hospital then - thanks for your kind advice Amigo, appreciate x
WL


----------



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Concerned too that my bgls are in the 6's and 7's


It's understandably a little elevated, but don't let numbers like that add to your anxiety, they're not harmful and hopefully things will settle back soon when you know more


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 26, 2017)

Northerner said:


> It's understandably a little elevated, but don't let numbers like that add to your anxiety, they're not harmful and hopefully things will settle back soon when you know more


Thank you Northie I'll try not to  - with that I'll tuck into my dinner and not worry!
Will wait in anticipation to speaking with my GP x
WL


----------



## New-journey (Apr 26, 2017)

It's outrageous you have to wait so long, so unfair and unjust, hoping you get results soon and you feel much better. ((((((Hugs)))))


----------



## Barbara W (Apr 26, 2017)

Sorry to hear you are having a nightmare to get your results hopefully tomorrow you get the news you have been waiting for.


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 26, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Thank you Northie I'll try not to  - with that I'll tuck into my dinner and not worry!
> Will wait in anticipation to speaking with my GP x
> WL


WL...I know you must be at the end of your tether now...physically & emotionally...believe you must contact your surgery...ask for the practice manager to contact you...or if you have the energy...are you able to write a letter to your GP...hand deliver it...detailing the effect this is having on you...I have done that in the past..it does work... could give you a hand with that if you need it...will pm you...it is one of the most anxious times...waiting for results...outrageous they have kept you waiting for so long.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 26, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> WL...I know you must be at the end of your tether now...physically & emotionally...believe you must contact your surgery...ask for the practice manager to contact you...or if you have the energy...are you able to write a letter to your GP...hand deliver it...detailing the effect this is having on you...I have done that in the past..it does work... could give you a hand with that if you need it...will pm you...it is one of the most anxious times...waiting for results...outrageous they have kept you waiting for so long.


Thank you Bubbsie will take you up on that, appreciate x
WL


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 27, 2017)

I don't know how this works in England, but here when a letter is created in the hospital it is sent to the GP instantly, and appears in the patients electronic records, and a record kept on the hospital records. If that's how it works in England then it's entirely your GPs fault that you haven't heard. There's no paper involved. 

I agree with Bubbsie, it's utterly outrageous that you haven't heard. There is no excuse. That said, I still think if they haven't been in touch, then it is extremely unlikely that there is anything to worry about, but that is for you to decide, not your GP.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 27, 2017)

(((hugs)))


----------



## New-journey (Apr 28, 2017)

Thinking of you and sending ((((((hugs))))))))


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 28, 2017)

Yes I'm willing you to get your results this morning. Good luck


----------



## Wirrallass (May 6, 2017)

Hi everyone, this is short & brief just to keep you in the know. Some progress has been made since I last posted - I'm sorry to keep you in the dark but I will update you as soon as I can. Thank you for being patient. Take care peeps  ((Hugs))) & xxx's.
WL


----------



## Lindarose (May 6, 2017)

I have been wondering whether you got results and hoping all well but didn't like to ask! Thanks for update WL. Good luck


----------



## Amigo (May 6, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Hi everyone, this is short & brief just to keep you in the know. Some progress has been made since I last posted - I'm sorry to keep you in the dark but I will update you as soon as I can. Thank you for being patient. Take care peeps  ((Hugs))) & xxx's.
> WL



Hope all is well wirralass x


----------



## Carolg (May 6, 2017)

Just read this post we. Hope your results are with you soon.


----------



## Wirrallass (May 6, 2017)

@Lindarose 
@Amigo 
@Carolg 
Hi. I haven't had my results yet but thank you for thinking of me x
WL


----------



## Ljc (May 6, 2017)

I hope you get the results soon.  I'm still keeping everything crossed you receive good news.


----------



## Wirrallass (May 6, 2017)

Ljc said:


> I hope you get the results soon.  I'm still keeping everything crossed you receive good news.


Grateful to hear this Ljc  because I haven't anything else to cross
Thank you x
WL


----------



## Ditto (May 6, 2017)

Have you crossed your eyes? I'll cross mine for you.  My eyes are weird anyways.


----------



## Wirrallass (May 6, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Have you crossed your eyes? I'll cross mine for you.  My eyes are weird anyways.


Not yet Ditto  but I'll leave you to do that for me if you don't mind! - thank you - and I can only cross 2 toes on both feet! x
WL


----------



## New-journey (May 6, 2017)

Thinking of you and sending ((((hugs)))))) xxx


----------



## Wirrallass (May 6, 2017)

Thank you so much NJ. I do apprec x
WL


----------



## Anthony Stirrat (May 6, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Not yet Ditto  but I'll leave you to do that for me if you don't mind! - thank you - and I can only cross 2 toes on both feet! x
> WL



Depends on which part of the Wirral you reside in, you've got six toes on both feet


----------



## Wirrallass (May 10, 2017)

UPDATE

Hello folks!
So, after many phone calls over umpteen days to 1) My GP  2) Hospital Urology 3) Urology appointments clerk and 4) Urology Secretaries - I found I was still in limbo land and as you can imagine, nerves frazzled and reaching the end of my tether.

So I ultimately rang PALS to ask if they could help me re: the result of my Timby biopsy. I said that I thought the hospital was totally insensitive for not releasing my biopsy results as soon as possible. The lady I spoke with brought all my electronic case notes up on screen and went through detail by detail from when I initially saw my Specialist  - having a CT Scan to having major surgery & being discharged from hospital following surgery.

I was told to leave it with her saying the person who was Urology knowledgable would return my call in the morning the next day. I waited in for that call which didn't happen (Whats new!) So at 13.30hrs I rang PALS  - explained my dilemma to another Patient Information Advisor and went through the whole rigmarole again and was told that my Specialist would give me the biopsy results when next I saw him. When is that I asked - she couldn't say (Or wouldn't!)

Lo & behold the following day I received a 1st class post letter from the hospital with an appointment to see my Specialist at 09.20am on 12 May 2017. This appointment is my one month post op follow up which I had been waiting for.Then - would you believe it - I received another 1st class post letter yesterday resceduling the time of my appointment to 11.10am. No complaints about this as in fact the time suits me better.

So I will see my Specialist this coming Friday when I expect to be put out of my misery by being given Timbys biopsy result. In my heart of hearts I think I know what he is going to divulge to me.

So this is it folks  - my agonising wait is almost over and all I can say is -  & I think you'll say it with me  - thank God for that! Thank you all for staying with me to date during my Timby journey - as you know this is very much appreciated. Hopefully last update on Friday.
Take good care of yourselves (((hugs))) and xxx's.
Wirralass.


----------



## Stitch147 (May 10, 2017)

Good luck for the 12th.


----------



## mikeyB (May 10, 2017)

I'll be thinking of you as I recover from my gastroscopy on Friday. Then I wait for biopsy results...but let's not go there. All the best for Friday. Write down the questions you want to ask, you'll always forget one if you don't


----------



## Wirrallass (May 10, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> Good luck for the 12th.


Thank you Stitch  - I need all the luck I can get for this one! x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (May 10, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> I'll be thinking of you as I recover from my gastroscopy on Friday. Then I wait for biopsy results...but let's not go there. All the best for Friday. Write down the questions you want to ask, you'll always forget one if you don't


Thank you & will do  - good luck too.
WL


----------



## Lindarose (May 10, 2017)

Very best wishes for those long awaited results WL. Everything crossed for very good news.


----------



## Ditto (May 10, 2017)

All that hassle, why couldn't somebody just tell you!? Thank goodness it will be resolved and put your mind at rest. Yes, good luck for the 12th.


----------



## Barbara W (May 10, 2017)

Good luck on Friday I will keep everything crossed for you.


----------



## Wirrallass (May 10, 2017)

Lindarose said:


> Very best wishes for those long awaited results WL. Everything crossed for very good news.





Lindarose said:


> Very best wishes for those long awaited results WL. Everything crossed for very good news.


Thank you Lindarose  - everything and everything that you can cross will be gratefully accepted  x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (May 10, 2017)

Ditto said:


> All that hassle, why couldn't somebody just tell you!? Thank goodness it will be resolved and put your mind at rest. Yes, good luck for the 12th.


Yes why Ditto  - how many times have i asked this myself  - not long to go to the big reveal  x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (May 10, 2017)

Barbara W said:


> Good luck on Friday I will keep everything crossed for you.


Thank you Barbara  - I need all the luck that can come my way  x
WL


----------



## grovesy (May 10, 2017)

Hope the news is good. The internet connection here seems iffy free WiFi in Ramsay Hospital.


----------



## Wirrallass (May 10, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Hope the news is good. The internet connection here seems iffy free WiFi in Ramsay Hospital.


Thank you grovesy and so do I  - heaven help me if it isn't! Take care, x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (May 10, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Hope the news is good. The internet connection here seems iffy free WiFi in Ramsay Hospital.


Thank you. The worst is over for you now grovesy - so take it easy & get as much rest as you can. You take care now x
WL


----------



## Bubbsie (May 10, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Hope the news is good. The internet connection here seems iffy free WiFi in Ramsay Hospital.


grovesy have I missed something...you ill...in hospital?


----------



## Sprogladite (May 10, 2017)

Just seen this thread @wirralass but good lucky for Friday!! Fingers are crossed for you  x


----------



## Wirrallass (May 11, 2017)

Sprogladite said:


> Just seen this thread @wirralass but good lucky for Friday!! Fingers are crossed for you  x


Thank you Sprogladite I appreciate this x
WL


----------



## grovesy (May 11, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> grovesy have I missed something...you ill...in hospital?


I had a knee replacement yesterday. 
The free WiFi connection is iffy.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 11, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I had a knee replacement yesterday.
> The free WiFi connection is iffy.


Blimey missed that completely grovesy...been so distracted the last few days...take it you're still in hospital...clue is the dodgy wifi...hopefully you'll escape today or tomorrow...and that knee replacement makes all the difference...take care...so sorry I missed your initial thread!


----------



## grovesy (May 11, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Blimey missed that completely grovesy...been so distracted the last few days...take it you're still in hospital...clue is the dodgy wifi...hopefully you'll escape today or tomorrow...and that knee replacement makes all the difference...take care...so sorry I missed your initial thread!


I only had yesterday morning, and I am on a bit of a roller coaster at the moment. I had under spinal and light sedation. I am likely to be in a few days yet.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 11, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I only had yesterday morning, and I am on a bit of a roller coaster at the moment. I had under spinal and light sedation. I am likely to be in a few days yet.


Wow...so no general then...that's a plus...hope the pain is not too severe...bet you can't wait to get home...a couple of days yet...could be worse...look after yourself...tempting to do too much when you get discharged...slow & steady...will be watching for news...take care.


----------



## grovesy (May 11, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Wow...so no general then...that's a plus...hope the pain is not too severe...bet you can't wait to get home...a couple of days yet...could be worse...look after yourself...tempting to do too much when you get discharged...slow & steady...will be watching for news...take care.


Thanks.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 11, 2017)

Posted waking BG's...forgot to mention @wirralass ...good luck with the consultant on Friday...fingers crossed...and...@Stitch...who will be parading through the streets of London on Saturday...proudly displaying that decorated bra...photos please!...good luck ladies...do us proud!


----------



## Ljc (May 11, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I had a knee replacement yesterday.
> The free WiFi connection is iffy.


Sorry I seem to have missed this.  I hope you're not in too much pain and you recover swiftly. I think it's amazing what they can now do without giving us a GA .


----------



## Lindarose (May 11, 2017)

Hi grovesy and all good wishes from me too! I don't think you shouted loud enough before your op cos I missed it too! Take care xx


----------



## Robin (May 11, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I had a knee replacement yesterday.
> The free WiFi connection is iffy.


Hope all going well Grovesy! I knew you we're heading for it, didn't realise it was as soon as this.
Sorry to have hijacked the thread a bit, @wirralass I've got my fingers crossed for you tomorrow.


----------



## Stitch147 (May 11, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Posted waking BG's...forgot to mention @wirralass ...good luck with the consultant on Friday...fingers crossed...and...@Stitch...who will be parading through the streets of London on Saturday...proudly displaying that decorated bra...photos please!...good luck ladies...do us proud!


Sounds like a normal Saturday night for me!


----------



## Bubbsie (May 11, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> Sounds like a normal Saturday night for me!


Oh Really Stitch...tell us more!...apologies Jackie...slight hijack there...but...couldn't resist.


----------



## Barbara W (May 11, 2017)

Good luck tm Wirralass will be thinking of you x


----------



## Sprogladite (May 12, 2017)

Good luck today @wirralass, thinking of you! x


----------



## Stitch147 (May 12, 2017)

Good luck today WL. X


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 12, 2017)

Good luck today, fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Ljc (May 12, 2017)

Hope it's good news for you today.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 12, 2017)

Yes all of what everyone above has said & more WL...good luck...keep us posted when you're ready.


----------



## Wirrallass (May 13, 2017)

UPDATE
Hello folks! My apologies for not posting until now.

I attended my appointment yesterday with my elder daughter. We were 25 minutes early but no sooner had we sat down in the glum faced sardines waiting room my name was called and we were shown into a room where we were introduced to my Specialists Registrar.

She confirmed that Timby was successfully removed from the _surface_ of the bladder wall - _no deeper _and sent for biopsy - and further, that Timby was cancerous but Graded lower than the first bladder tumour that was removed eleven years ago. Phew!

When asked why it took so long to release the results, the Registrar explained that there are a number of different procedures to follow that take 2-3 weeks from histology. Also there is a once a week meet every Friday to discuss biopsy results and as soon as the next slot was available - they slotted in Timbys for discussion  - following which an appointment was made for me to see the Registrar yesterday.

However - although I was particularly concerned worried stressed and very anxious about the hospital not releasing Timbys biopsy results - I did understand and accept the reasons why they weren't forthcoming earlier than they were.

I didn't post yesterday because I felt a little depleted somewhat for three reasons
1) I hadn't slept Thursday night
2) A streaming cold had descended upon me yesterday afternoon & I felt yukky
and
3) I believe the whole ongoing wretched experience caught up with me and felt too drained to think clearly

I'm told that I shall be recalled in 3months for a Cystoscopy check to ensure that Timby hasn't left any baby Timbys behind following his eradication in April. So I am to wait three months now to get the all clear.

Last but by no means least  - I would like to thank you all for your patience - your good luck messages - your never ending warm well wishes and the kindnesses & thoughtfulness that you have shown me - and your valued support throughout my Timby journey which is all very much appreciated.

What I truly admire about you all is the fact that you do not enjoy good health yourselves - some more poorly than others - yet you took the time & trouble to post words of encouragement and (((hugs))) to me along the way. You're amazing people, you really are. Thank you doesn't quite seem adequate.
Please take care and look after yourselves folks.
Love Wirralass xxx


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 13, 2017)

@wirralass  so pleased things to have been so much better than you first thought. Lets hope timby and any potential offspring are now well and truly eradicated from your bladder (((((((((((hugs))))))))))


----------



## Wirrallass (May 13, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> @wirralass  so pleased things to have been so much better than you first thought. Lets hope timby and any potential offspring are now well and truly eradicated from your bladder (((((((((((hugs))))))))))


Thank you Pumper_Sue, relieved it's all over now  - its was quite an experience! x
WL


----------



## Lindarose (May 13, 2017)

It's been a long waiting game Wirralass so I can understand why you're feeling somewhat depleted. But glad your results were better than expected. Hope that cold soon goes and you feel perkier again


----------



## grovesy (May 13, 2017)

Glad your results were good.


----------



## Robin (May 13, 2017)

Phew, glad the appointments over with, and you can get back to normal. Rest up and pamper yourself, you deserve it.


----------



## Wirrallass (May 13, 2017)

Lindarose said:


> It's been a long waiting game Wirralass so I can understand why you're feeling somewhat depleted. But glad your results were better than expected. Hope that cold soon goes and you feel perkier again


Thank you Lindarose  - it was a long journey but thankful that I can close that chapter of my life. The cold is subsiding now thanks to Lemsip x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (May 13, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Glad your results were good.


Thank you grovesy and so am I  - a long haul to say the least x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (May 13, 2017)

Robin said:


> Phew, glad the appointments over with, and you can get back to normal. Rest up and pamper yourself, you deserve it.


Thank you Robin  - I don't know how many times I've said phew! Pamper - yes that is definitely on the cards  x
WL


----------



## Barbara W (May 13, 2017)

Great news Wirralass hopefully Timby is well and truly kicked into touch. You take care of yourself and get some well deserved rest without all the stress.xxx


----------



## Wirrallass (May 13, 2017)

Barbara W said:


> Great news Wirralass hopefully Timby is well and truly kicked into touch. You take care of yourself and get some well deserved rest without all the stress.xxx


Thank you Barbara  - huge relief to say the least  - it did take over my life so I'm glad to be able to put my feet up without worrying anymore x
WL


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 13, 2017)

So pleased to hear your news.  I hope you and relax and sleep better now and treat yourself to something.


----------



## Wirrallass (May 13, 2017)

Grannylorraine said:


> So pleased to hear your news.  I hope you and relax and sleep better now and treat yourself to something.


Thanks so much Lorraine  - hopefully much more sleep and laying in late   and yes - a treat sounds just perfect.....erm let me think now.......
WL x


----------



## New-journey (May 13, 2017)

Sorry I missed this yesterday, so relieved to read your positive news and not surprised you are drained after everything. I hope you can take time to rest and recover, wishing you a nurturing and gentle time, sending hugs.


----------



## Wirrallass (May 13, 2017)

New-journey said:


> Sorry I missed this yesterday, so relieved to read your positive news and not surprised you are drained after everything. I hope you can take time to rest and recover, wishing you a nurturing and gentle time, sending hugs.


Thats ok NJ and thank you so much - Timby was a stressful journey but so relieved it is finally over at least until my 3month check - can put it to bed now & move on - I'm looking forward to taking things easy for a while and then spend time with my family during the summer months (((hugs too))) take care x
WL


----------



## Amigo (May 13, 2017)

Sounds like reassuring news @wirralass with things very much under a watchful eye medically. Hope you can get some much needed rest now and take some deep breaths! I'm relieved with you and for you x


----------



## Wirrallass (May 13, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Sounds like reassuring news @wirralass with things very much under a watchful eye medically. Hope you can get some much needed rest now and take some deep breaths! I'm relieved with you and for you x


Thank you Amigo  - it seemed to take an eternity to get from A to B with many negatives in between - but despite this I'm very thankful and relieved with the overall result. Yes much needed rest now and I predict celebrations are on the cards! x
WL


----------



## RobK (May 14, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> s





wirralass said:


> Update.
> Hello my peeps! My apologies for not posting until now.
> 
> I attended my appointment yesterday with my elder daughter. We were 25 minutes early but no sooner had we sat down in the glum faced sardines waiting room my name was called and we were shown into a room where we were introduced to my Specialists Registrar.
> ...



So pleased for you WL, We have so so much in common and I know how these things can take their toll on you, All the best for the future and look forward to hearing that Timby hasnt left any offspring!

Take care.


----------



## Wirrallass (May 14, 2017)

Aw thanks Rob  - I appreciate your kind words  - yes the whole wretched Timby business did take its toll but hopefully it won't take me too long to return to living without constant worry & anxiety - then back to normal whatever normal is  x
WL


----------



## Ditto (May 14, 2017)

Fabulous news Lass, so pleased. (((hugs)))


----------



## Steff (May 14, 2017)

Well that was a saga indeed hun, glad this chapter can be kicked up the butt and closed x


----------



## Ljc (May 14, 2017)

So sorry you had to wait so long to get the results , what a nightmare for you But so glad that they were nowhere as bad as you feared.


----------



## Wirrallass (May 17, 2017)

RobK said:


> So pleased for you WL, We have so so much in common and I know how these things can take their toll on you, All the best for the future and look forward to hearing that Timby hasnt left any offspring!
> 
> Take care.


Thank you Rob  - will update as and when x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (May 17, 2017)

@Ditto
@Steff 
@Ljc 
Thank you all - yes it was a nightmare but got there in the end - I'll never be the same again Hoping the 3 month checkup will give me the all clear, take care and thank you for your support x
WL


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 17, 2017)

I'm so pleased for you WL xx


----------



## Northerner (May 17, 2017)

wirralass said:


> I'm told that I shall be recalled in 3months for a Cystoscopy check to ensure that Timby hasn't left any baby Timbys behind following his eradication in April. So I am to wait three months now to get the all clear.


Sorry @wirralass, just got caught up with this - really pleased for you, and I hope that is the last you ever see of any of the Timby clan!


----------



## Wirrallass (May 17, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I'm so pleased for you WL xx


Thank you Lucy - I'm pleased too but what a saga eh? Think I'll take up writing - I could a trilogy of trilogies! x
WL


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 17, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Thank you Lucy - I'm pleased too but what a saga eh? Think I'll take up writing - I could a trilogy of trilogies! x
> WL



Aye, that would rival war and peace


----------



## Wirrallass (May 17, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Sorry @wirralass, just got caught up with this - really pleased for you, and I hope that is the last you ever see of any of the Timby clan!


Northie its ok I understand  -  and thank you - have to agree with you there  - if history repeats itself then I won't have to worry for another 11yrs Gawd willing. Your support is always appreciated - take care now & look after yourself do you hear! x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 10, 2017)

09.06.2017
UPDATE

Well folks, I received a letter this week from the Hospital Urology Admissions giving me the date for my Timby three month post op Cystoscopy check-up. This is on Monday 03 July at 09.30am. Doesn't time fly by quickly when you don't want it to and I'm already feeling slightly apprehensive - just slightly - you know, fear of the unknown but I'm not going to work myself into a frenzy over it as this time it is being performed by local anaesthetic not under a G.A. - and from past experience this should only take at most 10 - 15 mins.

So that's it folks - just one more appointment (& hopefully the last) with my Urology Specialist (He's such a lovely understanding guy! huhum!) We've been 'friends' since 2006 - 2012 (My first Timby) when he insisted that I call him by his well known nickname - so I always have!

Will update you as and when after 03 July next. Until then, take care of yourselves folks. xxx
WL


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 10, 2017)

wirralass said:


> 09.06.2017
> Update.
> 
> Well folks, I received a letter this week from the Hospital Urology Admissions giving me the date for my Timby three month post op Cystoscopy check-up. This is on Monday 03 July at 09.30am. Doesn't time fly by quickly when you don't want it to and I'm already feeling slightly apprehensive - just slightly - you know, fear of the unknown but I'm not going to work myself into a frenzy over it as this time it is being performed by local anaesthetic not under a G.A. - and from past experience this should only take at most 10 - 15 mins.
> ...


Been so busy this past few weeks slightly out of the 'loop' on this WL...so not long now until you finally get the reassurance you need...as you say...time certainly does fly past...good luck with your appointment...I'm sorry...shallow of me to ask in the circumstances...but...I cannot resist it...what exactly  is his Nickname?...suitable for publication here?.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 10, 2017)

Good luck.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 10, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Good luck.


Thank you grovesy x
WL 


Bubbsie said:


> Been so busy this past few weeks slightly out of the 'loop' on this WL...so not long now until you finally get the reassurance you need...as you say...time certainly does fly past...good luck with your appointment...I'm sorry...shallow of me to ask in the circumstances...but...I cannot resist it...what exactly  is his Nickname?...suitable for publication here?.


Sorry Bubbs but nah! x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi folks - not long to go now before my post op checkup on Monday. I'm hoping for a favourable result so fingers crossed. Will update on Monday x
WL


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 1, 2017)

Good luck WL xx


----------



## Steff (Jul 1, 2017)

Toes fingers and everything else I can cross for you WL xxx


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 2, 2017)

Thank you Steff & Lucy, I really appreciate your support xxx


----------



## Ljc (Jul 2, 2017)

Not long now.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 2, 2017)

Thank you Lin - I love the good luck image  and all the other ones that you post! xxx
WL


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 2, 2017)

Good luck WL...will be a great relief for you to bring this chapter to a favourable end...get those i's dotted...those t's crossed..in fact everything crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 2, 2017)

hope the appointment goes well.


----------



## Lindarose (Jul 2, 2017)

Good luck for tomor WL. Everything crossed for you.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 2, 2017)

Good luck for tomorrow @wirralass, sending positive vibes across the ether for a positive outcome


----------



## New-journey (Jul 2, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Hi folks - not long to go now before my post op checkup on Monday. I'm hoping for a favourable result so fingers crossed. Will update on Monday x
> WL


Will keep everything crossed and be sending positive energy from sunny Spain. I hope you can enjoy today and more Birthday treats, hugs x


----------



## Ditto (Jul 2, 2017)

Good luck Lass. Yep, everything crossed even my eyes.


----------



## Barbara W (Jul 2, 2017)

Wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow , we all will be thinking of you xxxxxxx


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 2, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Good luck WL...will be a great relief for you to bring this chapter to a favourable end...get those i's dotted...those t's crossed..in fact everything crossed for tomorrow.


Thank you Bubbsie - hopefully a huge intake of breath tomorrow & a phew glad it's over. Will be able to get on with my life with my partner in crime: diabetes x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 2, 2017)

grovesy said:


> hope the appointment goes well.


Thank you grovesy- always a pleasure to hear from you - I too hope all goes well, will update when I can, you take care with your new bionic knee! x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 2, 2017)

Lindarose said:


> Good luck for tomor WL. Everything crossed for you.


Thanks Linda, not long to go now - then I'll know the result  - I loathe the waiting bit but hoping the Specialist will be able to tell me there & then x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 2, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Good luck for tomorrow @wirralass, sending positive vibes across the ether for a positive outcome


Thank you so much for your message - I really appreciate. While I'm getting poked & prodded (sorry TMI) I shall take my mind off the examination by thinking of you in sunny Spain. Have a great holiday  x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 2, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Good luck for tomorrow @wirralass, sending positive vibes across the ether for a positive outcome


Great to hear from you Northie and thanks for your good wishes - just one more hurdle to go phew!  I'm hoping to be able to report an "All clear" result tomorrow. Watch this space  x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 2, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Good luck Lass. Yep, everything crossed even my eyes.


Thanks so much Ditto - dont get yourself in a tangle with everything crossed will you like the others you're a great supporter! Kind of you, thank you x
WL


----------



## Sprogladite (Jul 3, 2017)

Good luck today, got all my fingers crossed for you! x


----------



## Bloden (Jul 3, 2017)

Hope it goes well, Wirralass. Good luck.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 3, 2017)

@Sprogladite and @Bloden
Thank you for your words of support x
WL


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 3, 2017)

wirralass said:


> @Sprogladite and @Bloden
> Thank you for your words of support x
> WL


Good luck WL...what time is the appointment?...fingers crossedddddddddddddddddddd.


----------



## Amigo (Jul 3, 2017)

Hope all is well and timby firmly despatched and destroyed forever wirralass


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 3, 2017)

UPDATE
Well here it is!

Hi folks!
I'm pleased to say that my post-op checkup went very well indeed. I observed the procedure on a monitor  (My Bladder appeared similar to that of a harvest moon - tho I know it isn't that shape at all!) I could see that TIMBY had well and truly done a disappearing act from my water works chamber and the Urologist confirmed there aren't any young TIMBY's loitering in there either, phew, that's such a huge relief! He also said that I don't need to see him until my next checkup in 6 months time. So all's well that ends well - my nightmare is over at last, thank God for that!

Whilst writing  - I would like to express my appreciation for all your warm & kind well wishes - your numerous virtual hugs & positive vibes - and the continued support that you have shown me during my TIMBY journey. I felt comforted in the knowledge that I wasn't alone as you were all there for me at a time that has been distressing - and sometimes what can I say, beyond words!

That you all took the time to support me aside from your own health issues is to be very much admired - & appreciated. The only way I can thank you for your thoughtfulness is to say it with flowers.
Jackie xxx (WL)


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 3, 2017)

Fantastic news Jackie so pleased for you. (((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 3, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Fantastic news Jackie so pleased or you. (((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))


Thank you Sue - its the best news I've received in a long time - so pleased x
WL


----------



## Sprogladite (Jul 3, 2017)

Great news, so pleased for you! x


----------



## grovesy (Jul 3, 2017)

Glad you had good news.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jul 3, 2017)

Fantastic, so pleased to read your update.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 3, 2017)

Great news WL ​


----------



## Ljc (Jul 3, 2017)

What fantastic news , what a relief  you.


----------



## Jeandp (Jul 3, 2017)

Great news! I only just found this thread and read it from start to finish with bated breath. Well done x


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 3, 2017)

Great news Jackie. Farewell Timby, hello the rest of your tumour free life. Long may it last. x


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 3, 2017)

That's great news hun.  X


----------



## Northerner (Jul 3, 2017)

Wonderful news Jackie!  Really pleased for you!


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 3, 2017)

wirralass said:


> 10.00am today - think you need to have a coffee break Bubbs!
> WL


A  coffee & a holiday...good news...phew...now get on and enjoy the summer.


----------



## Barbara W (Jul 3, 2017)

What fantastic news what a relief I'm so happy for you xxx


----------



## Lindarose (Jul 3, 2017)

So pleased and relieved to read your post. All that worrying and now you can relax! The best news


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 3, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Hope all is well and timby firmly despatched and destroyed forever wirralass


Amigo thank you  - as with all the other folk here, the support you have lent me is very much appreciated. xxx
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 3, 2017)

Sprogladite said:


> Great news, so pleased for you! x


Thank you Sprogladite, no one more pleased than myself x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 3, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Glad you had good news.


Thank you grovesy, it couldn't have been better news, well worth the wait now!


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 3, 2017)

Grannylorraine said:


> Fantastic, so pleased to read your update.


Lorraine thank you - I agree, really fantastic news - thankful the *saga* is now done & dusted! x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 3, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Great news WL ​


Thank you Lucy - time to get on with my life again x


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 3, 2017)

Ljc said:


> What fantastic news , what a relief for you.


Thank you Lin - having been in a similar situation yourself you have an understanding of these... Erm ...undignified but necessary procedures  so yes, such a great relief to be given the all clear. x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 3, 2017)

Jeandp said:


> Great news! I only just found this thread and read it from start to finish with bated breath. Well done x


Hello Jeandp and thank you - I can tell you that you're not the only one who went through this ordeal with bated breath!  I'm just so relieved it's drawn to a close now.
WL x


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 3, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Great news Jackie. Farewell Timby, hello the rest of your tumour free life. Long may it last. x


Thank you Mike - relieved to be able to draw this chapter of my life to a close. It's been quite an ordeal.x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 3, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> That's great news hun.  X


Stitch thank you - best news I've received in a long time x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 3, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Wonderful news Jackie!  Really pleased for you!


Thank you Alan - I never thought my ordeal would have gone on for this length of time - it seemed an eternity but I'm so very thankful to have emerged from it with a positive result. Phew, big sigh of relief I can tell you! Now for a celebratory chocolate eclair!  x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 3, 2017)

Barbara W said:


> What fantastic news what a relief I'm so happy for you xxx


Barbara thank you  - no one more relieved than myself - glad the wretched thing has drawn to a close - hopefully I'll sleep better now x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 3, 2017)

Lindarose said:


> So pleased and relieved to read your post. All that worrying and now you can relax! The best news


Thank you Linda - yes I most certainly will be able to relax not having that constant worry at the back of my mind - feels a weight has been lifted from my shoulders. Lovely! x
WL


----------



## Ljc (Jul 3, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Thank you Lin - having been in a similar situation yourself you have an understanding of these... Erm ...undignified but necessary procedures  so yes, such a great relief to be given the all clear
> WL


I sure do lol, but needs must.  I bet you're still on cloud nine.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 3, 2017)

Ljc said:


> I sure do lol, but needs must.  I bet you're still on cloud nine.


Yes Lin I'm still up there and hope no one or nothing brings me down just yet - need to wallow in it for a day or two!!! lol x
WL


----------



## RobK (Jul 4, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Update.
> Well here it is!
> 
> Hi folks!
> ...



So pleased for you, Now chill out relax and look forward to the future


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Jul 4, 2017)

Great news WL. The relief must be enormous. Now chill out, relax and enjoy


----------



## New-journey (Jul 4, 2017)

It must feel so good waking up this morning knowing you are clear!  Fantastic news.
How are you going to celebrate?


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 4, 2017)

RobK said:


> So pleased for you, Now chill out relax and look forward to the future


Thank you Rob - experiencing the feel good factor here - glad to put it all behind me & get on with my life x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 4, 2017)

Greyhound Gal said:


> Great news WL. The relief must be enormous. Now chill out, relax and enjoy


GG thank you - this is exactly what I intend to do x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 4, 2017)

New-journey said:


> It must feel so good waking up this morning knowing you are clear!  Fantastic news.
> How are you going to celebrate?


Yes it sure does NJ - such a great feeling of relief now the whole wretched thing is behind me now - I'm hoping there'll be more pleasant things to keep me & my mind occupied from now on - yesterday I celebrated with a chocolate eclair but methinks another one or maybe tiramisu with a gin & it for a treat after evening meal later on  - I dare not go out for another Mexican meal but ....erm.....actually...I might just do that  x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi friends its little ol' me again! 

Just a brief update:-

Today I had a further Cystoscopy check and pleased to say that there wasnt any evidence of TIMBY occupying the Chamber of Waters! ~ and the Specialist doesn't want to see me again for 6 months. So I'm a happy bunny once again to be given the all clear.
WL


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 5, 2018)

Great news, WL. Life untroubled- what we all aim for


----------



## Grannylorraine (Feb 5, 2018)

Brilliant news,  I was a bit worried when I saw the title of the thread, so relieved to read the good update.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 5, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> Brilliant news,  I was a bit worried when I saw the title of the thread, so relieved to read the good update.


Aw thanks Lorraine but really so sorry about giving you a scare ~ I didn't mean to but I thought I'd continue with this thread as opposed to opening a new one. No one more relieved than I.  x
WL


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 5, 2018)

Great news @wirralass.  So pleased.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks Marky ~ I love receiving good news don't you ~ lifts ones spirits  Just what the Doctor ordered!!


----------



## Carolg (Feb 5, 2018)

Great news wirralass. Really pleased for you


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 5, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Great news wirralass. Really pleased for you


Thank you Carolg its the best good news I've received so far this year.


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 5, 2018)

Great news hun.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 5, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> Great news hun.


Thanks Stitch ~ appreciate. Oh btw have you picked up Mark T's thread in Gen.mssge.brd? about snacks to take to Disney?


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 5, 2018)

Yep! Lol.


----------



## Lisa66 (Feb 5, 2018)

Lovely news.


----------



## AdeleTurner72 (Feb 5, 2018)

wirralass said:


> Well my CT Scan went well on Tuesday & when I saw the  Specialist on Thursday he gave me the good news that it was clear & nothing untoward had showed up.
> 
> Then the Specialist took a looksy in my bladder via a flexible tube with camera (Cystoscopy) ugh! (Thought I'd add some gory detail here!) As I watched the whole procedure on a monitor I saw something unusual on the wall of my bladder. OMG. I think the Specialist was equally as shocked as I heard him draw in a deep breath. He had only moments ago mentioned that my CT Scan was clear. How can this be I wondered?
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about your health problems. Hope it all goes well. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 5, 2018)

AdeleTurner72 said:


> Sorry to hear about your health problems. Hope it all goes well. Thinking of you xxx


Thank you Adele, I appreciate ~ until my next checkup in 6 months I can sit back and enjoy living the best I can ~ let's hope we have a decent summer to look forward to. Take care. xxx


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 5, 2018)

Lisa66 said:


> Lovely news.


Thank you Lisa ~ a big worry off my mind ~ during my last checkup I saw what the tumour looked like as I watched the procedure on a monitor. Interesting. Its not every day one gets to see the inside of the bladder!  But who wants to?!!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 5, 2018)

Great news @wirralass! Really pleased for you!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 5, 2018)

Brilliant news


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 5, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Great news @wirralass! Really pleased for you!


Thanks Northie ~ the procedure itself only lasts for less than 2-3 minutes but seems an eternity at the time but it's worth it to be given such good results. I'm on cloud 9 atm as you can imagine but I have to say I was a little apprehensive this morning prior to going to hospital. Crashing open a bottle of Rosè later to celebrate. Take care.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 5, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Brilliant news


Thanks Lucy ~ I reckon I'll sleep well tonight having been given good news plus the fact that I'll be enjoying a glass or two of wwiiiiiiiiiinne later!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 5, 2018)

wirralass said:


> Thanks Lucy ~ I reckon I'll sleep well tonight having been given good news plus the fact that I'll be enjoying a glass or two of wwiiiiiiiiiinne later!



Don't blame you hun xx


----------



## Flutterby (Feb 5, 2018)

Great news. Very relieved for you.x


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 5, 2018)

Flutterby said:


> Great news. Very relieved for you.x


Many thanks Flutterby I'm so relieved too as I dont want to go down the path I did last year, twas a nightmare x


----------



## Ditto (Feb 5, 2018)

That is excellent news, such a relief for you.


----------



## New-journey (Feb 5, 2018)

Hurrah! So happy to read this. You must be so relieved, wonderful news.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 5, 2018)

Good oh, WL !


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 5, 2018)

Ditto said:


> That is excellent news, such a relief for you.


Thank you Ditto ~ relieved is an understatement ~ I was praying for good news coz I didn't want a repeat of last year ~ but I am pleased to say the least, you take care x


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 5, 2018)

New-journey said:


> Hurrah! So happy to read this. You must be so relieved, wonderful news.


Thank you NJ and yes I'm over the moon but I don't like the apprehension aspect prior to the procedure ~ but all's good for which I am thankful x


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 5, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Good oh, WL !


That's what I said this afternoon TW ~ next one in 6 months ~ hope your knee is recovering nicely ~ still off the smokes or is this a silly question?


----------



## trophywench (Feb 6, 2018)

My knee gets more painful as time goes on I'm afraid - obviously I haven't a clue whether this is simply normal or not and with the state of play ATM I can hardly justify visiting my GP, but don't have another hospital apt until April.  In the old days I'd have nipped to A&E when I thought it might be quiet, but the Sandy & Blacks will come flying in to roost before that ever happens again!  LOL

And though I always say there is no silly question - afraid that was one!


----------



## muddlethru (Feb 6, 2018)

Not good news  wirralass but it is truly amazing what the medics can do these days. Keep your chin up.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 21, 2018)

UPDATE. 21 JULY 2018

Well today I received a notification that my next Cystoscopy check is on the 13 August. That's not too long to wait. I'm unsure whether this is the final checkup after Timby No2 was eradicated in April last or whether there will be another checkup in 3 or 6 months time. I guess I'll be informed on 13 August. I'm endeavouring to feel optimistic that my Specialist won't find anymore baby Timbys lurking in my water chamber
WL


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 21, 2018)

Best of luck, WL, I do hope your bladder is pristine, but always bear in mind that if you have regular checks for baby Timbys, that’s one thing that’s never going to be inscribed on your epitaph. 

And to cheer yourself up, just be grateful you aren’t a man.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 21, 2018)

Hope it is good news.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 21, 2018)

I hope it’s good news.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 21, 2018)

Wishing you well @wirralass  I hope you get the all-clear


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 21, 2018)

Fingers crossed it's good news for you xx


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 23, 2018)

Good luck for the 13th. I'll keep everything crossed for you.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 23, 2018)

Thanks for all your kind good wishes folks ~ I'll post an update on or after the 13 August.
WL


----------



## Northerner (Aug 12, 2018)

wirralass said:


> UPDATE.
> 
> Well today I received a notification that my next Cystoscopy check is on the 13 August. That's not too long to wait. I'm unsure whether this is the final checkup after Timby No2 was eradicated in April last or whether there will be another checkup in 3 or 6 months time. I guess I'll be informed on 13 August. I'm endeavouring to feel optimistic that my Specialist won't find anymore baby Timbys lurking in my water chamber
> WL


Keeping everything crossed for a good outcome tomorrow for you @wirralass {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 12, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Keeping everything crossed for a good outcome tomorrow for you @wirralass {{{HUGS}}}


Thank you Northie, much appreciated. I'll update tomorrow afternon/evening.
Thanks for the hugs too
WL


----------



## Radders (Aug 12, 2018)

Thinking of you and sending good vibes your way.


----------



## Ljc (Aug 12, 2018)

Hope it go’s well for you tomorrow


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 12, 2018)

Radders said:


> Thinking of you and sending good vibes your way.


Thanks @Radders ~ I'm always appreciative of good vibes


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 12, 2018)

Ljc said:


> Hope it go’s well for you tomorrow


Thanks @Ljc I've everything crossed that can be crossed!


----------



## Katieb (Aug 13, 2018)

Wishing you well for today. Keep us posted.xx


----------



## Sally W (Aug 13, 2018)

Best of for today WL


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 13, 2018)

Fingers and everything else crossed for you WL good luck.


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 13, 2018)

UPDATE. 13 August 2018.

Well today I went through the unpleasant rigmarole of having a Cystoscopy check. (Been doing this for twelve years now so over the embarrassment of a tube with camera going into places you wouldn't dream of or want!) Sorry TMI. I watched the whole procedure on a monitor as I usually do ~ my bladder looked like the recent solar eclipse ~ or as my Specialist described it ~ the planet Mars! I'm thrilled to say that no loitering baby TIMBYs were found and my Specialist doesn't want to see me for another 12 months. Yeah! So a happy bunny I am today
*Edited to add: *My B/P was taken before I went down to theatre and lovely Nursie said it was very good: 126/73 Pulse: 91 which surprised me coz I thought it would have been off the scale with me rushing to get there! *See my post No 5622 in:~
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/what-have-you-done-today

WL


----------



## Northerner (Aug 13, 2018)

wirralass said:


> UPDATE. 13 August 2018.
> 
> Well today I went through the unpleasant rigmarole of having a Cystoscopy check. (Been doing this for twelve years now so over the embarrassment of a tube going into places you wouldn't dream of or want!) Sorry TMI. I watched the whole procedure on a monitor as I usually do ~ my bladder looked like the recent solar eclipse ~ or as my Specialist described it ~ the planet Mars! ! I'm thrilled to say that no loitering baby TIMBYs were found and my Specialist doesn't want to see me for another 12 months. Yeah! So a happy bunny I am today
> WL


Fabulous news @wirralass! Really pleased to hear it!


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 13, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Fabulous news @wirralass! Really pleased to hear it!


Thanks Northie, I'm always apprehensive before these appointments just in case but I needn't have been today. Yes, a good result.
WL


----------



## Flower (Aug 13, 2018)

That is such lovely news to read @wirralass , what a relief for you.


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 13, 2018)

Flower said:


> That is such lovely news to read @wirralass , what a relief for you.


Thank you Flower ~ definitely a huge relief. x
WL


----------



## Robin (Aug 13, 2018)

Oh That is a relief, WL, I'm really pleased for you.


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 13, 2018)

Robin said:


> Oh That is a relief, WL, I'm really pleased for you.


Thanks a bunch Robin tho I thought I'd never make my appointment! *Read my post in What have you done today?
WL


----------



## Radders (Aug 13, 2018)

Excellent news!


----------



## Ljc (Aug 13, 2018)

PHEW what a relief for you.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 13, 2018)

Fantastic news


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 13, 2018)

Excellent news wirralass.
Today is a good day.


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 14, 2018)

Radders said:


> Excellent news!


Thank you Radders. Yes excellent news
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 14, 2018)

Ljc said:


> PHEW what a relief for you.


As one 'who also knows,' it sure is Ljc. Yes Phew! 
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 14, 2018)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Fantastic news


Thanks Sue, I'm pleased yet once again.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 14, 2018)

SB2015 said:


> Excellent news wirralass.
> Today is a good day.


Thank you SB ~ I couldn't have received better news. Yesterday was indeed a very good day ~ that is apart from my nightmare of a journey to the hospital!!! Read all about it on Page 5622 in:~
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/what-have-you-done-today/

WL


----------



## Katieb (Aug 14, 2018)

wirralass said:


> UPDATE. 13 August 2018.
> 
> Well today I went through the unpleasant rigmarole of having a Cystoscopy check. (Been doing this for twelve years now so over the embarrassment of a tube with camera going into places you wouldn't dream of or want!) Sorry TMI. I watched the whole procedure on a monitor as I usually do ~ my bladder looked like the recent solar eclipse ~ or as my Specialist described it ~ the planet Mars! I'm thrilled to say that no loitering baby TIMBYs were found and my Specialist doesn't want to see me for another 12 months. Yeah! So a happy bunny I am today
> *Edited to add: *My B/P was taken before I went down to theatre and lovely Nursie said it was very good: 126/73 Pulse: 91 which surprised me coz I thought it would have been off the scale with me rushing to get there! *See my post No 5622 in:~
> ...



Oh that’s great news! So pleased and well done on the BP!


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 14, 2018)

Katieb said:


> Oh that’s great news! So pleased and well done on the BP!


Thanks Katie, great news it was.
WL


----------



## Grannylorraine (Aug 14, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Fabulous news @wirralass! Really pleased to hear it!


Fantastic news.  So pleased to hear this.


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 14, 2018)

Thank you Lorraine ~ no more Cystoscopy checks for 12 months Yippee!


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 14, 2018)

wirralass said:


> UPDATE. 13 August 2018.
> 
> Well today I went through the unpleasant rigmarole of having a Cystoscopy check. (Been doing this for twelve years now so over the embarrassment of a tube with camera going into places you wouldn't dream of or want!) Sorry TMI. I watched the whole procedure on a monitor as I usually do ~ my bladder looked like the recent solar eclipse ~ or as my Specialist described it ~ the planet Mars! I'm thrilled to say that no loitering baby TIMBYs were found and my Specialist doesn't want to see me for another 12 months. Yeah! So a happy bunny I am today
> *Edited to add: *My B/P was taken before I went down to theatre and lovely Nursie said it was very good: 126/73 Pulse: 91 which surprised me coz I thought it would have been off the scale with me rushing to get there! *See my post No 5622 in:~
> ...


I`m so pleased for you, BP is excellent and I`m sure it`s all down to the hard work you put in.


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 20, 2018)

I'm writing on this thread as I believe this topic is related.

I wasn't feeling at all well on Tuesday and Wednesday suffering stomach pains and the ol' waterworks department wasn't working as it should.

Thursday evening following a call to 111 I went to Out of Hours to keep the 00:10hrs appointment that had been made for me and which was the earliest they could give me!

I arrived there at 23:45hrs to be told by a grumpy receptionist that there was a waiting time of at least 2hrs! Long story short, I waited three hours before I was seen by the only Doctor on duty. She examined me and said I needed to be admitted immediately suspecting Acute Urinary Retention. She rang the Urology ward to find a bed for me but there wasn't one. So she referred me directly to A&E with a referral letter to have an immediate scan and said I would be seen at once. So I trotted off to A&E with my eldest daughter in tow and we waited 20mins before I was eventually seen by a Triage nurse who took my B/P and temperature plus the usual questions: What medications am I on: When did I last pee and how much did I pass. By that time I had only passed about 10mls since 21:30 on Wednesday (The previous day) and I was in excruiating pain.

From there I was taken to an assessment bay and left to sit back on the bed watching nurses and police attend a drunk who had spewed all over himself and the floor next to my cubicle, sorry TMI

Then a young male vampire came along to take my bloods. 4 phials in fact then left us to admire the view in A&E and watch how busy the nurses & doctors were running around like headless chickens.

About an hour or so later I was taken to another part of A&E. I was expecting to seen by a Doctor but no. A nurse came and took my B/P and temperature then left. After what seemed an eternity, another nurse came along to perform the scan. She raised her arms up while she squeezed a large tube of gel with both hands and proceeded to watch the gel drop on my stomach. She then began the scan. A moment later I was begging her to stop. She'd  pressed so hard on my stomach that it caused me such agonising pain that it made me cry.  The next thing is she was almost running away from my bed saying she was fetching a Doctor. At last. He performed the scan in a very gentle manner.  About 20 mins later I was given an Antibiotic tablet called Trimethoprim 200mg. Within the hour my waterworks decided to behave a little but not fully.

After another wait of about one hour or more I was wheeled by a porter to a Medical Ward on the second floor ~ and a Bay of 5 patients all possibly in their mid 80's ~ 90's. My bed was third on the right by a window and at 7am I was served breakfast. Cornflakes and two rounds of wholemeal toast & butter and a cup of tea.

About 11am a Urologist Consultant came to see me. He examined me then explained that the blood tests showed I had a UTI ~ and not Acute Urinary Retention as originally suspected and said the UTI was secondary to the Cystoscopy Check I'd undergone on Monday last. He said he was prescribing a 3day course of Trimethoprim 200mg and if I wanted to go home then he would be happy to discharge me that afternoon to recover at home.Wonderful. I doubt I would have slept had I stayed as all the old dears were snoring for England! It was like a mad house in there!

I have now finished the course of Antibiotics which I'm well pleased about coz they made me feel really horribly yukky ~ oh and as an add on ~ the old waterworks are functioning how they should now I have to go for a blood test on Thursday for renal function as I have raised Creatinine ~ whatever that means!

Both my daughter and myself were in grave need of sleep ~ we were like walking zombi's by the time I was discharged some 14hrs after I first checked in at the Out of Hours Surgery!!

That's how I spent  last Thursday and Friday but pleased to say all's well that ends well!!

WL


----------



## Ljc (Aug 20, 2018)

Oh Heck @wirralass  you don’t believe in doing things by halves do you. I am glad those Antibiotics worked so quickly for you {{{hug}}} I can imagine the agony you must have been in, you must have been so worried too.


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 21, 2018)

Ljc said:


> Oh Heck @wirralass  you don’t believe in doing things by halves do you. I am glad those Antibiotics worked so quickly for you {{{hug}}} I can imagine the agony you must have been in, you must have been so worried too.


Thank you Ljc, I was very worried as we're both my daughter's ~ and I could have happily strangled the nurse who caused me so much unnecessary pain. Pleased to say no more probs with the waterworks system!

WL


----------



## Bloden (Aug 21, 2018)

Brilliant!


----------



## Sally W (Aug 21, 2018)

Yikes WL. What a stressful time! Glad you’re home. Don’t forget to look after you gut after taking antibiotics


----------



## Carolg (Aug 23, 2018)

Glad you are recovering WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 23, 2018)

UPDATE.
My kidney function blood results have come in and my GP wants a repeat blood test done. Will discuss the results and/or any kidney problems with him during my forthcoming appointment. Gees! Just when I thought I could relax!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 23, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Glad you are recovering WL


Thank you Carolg
WL


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 18, 2018)

Your kidneys are probably just irritated by the back pressure that occurred when you were corked up. I’m sure everything will settle down. I used to work in urology and that temporary renal disturbance occasionally happened in men, so I don’t see why it shouldn’t happen in ladies.


----------



## Ditto (Dec 19, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Your kidneys are probably just irritated by the back pressure that occurred when you were corked up. I’m sure everything will settle down. I used to work in urology and that temporary renal disturbance occasionally happened in men, so I don’t see why it shouldn’t happen in ladies.


 I hope that is the case Willowlass and you're 100% asap xxoo


----------



## Amigo (Dec 19, 2018)

wirralass said:


> I'm writing on this thread as I believe this topic is related.
> 
> I wasn't feeling at all well on Tuesday and Wednesday suffering stomach pains and the ol' waterworks department wasn't working as it should.
> 
> ...



Wishing you well WL. Sounds like you experienced A&E in full over-stretched mode but glad they were able to give you the antibiotics to help. I’ve had 2 courses of Trimethoprim this year and they’re pretty effective. 

Best wishes for resolving this issue and hope things are in full flow again in time for Christmas x


----------



## Barbara W (Dec 20, 2018)

Glad your home and feeling better take care of yourself xxx


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 13, 2019)

And so......whilst I was AWOL for a few months I had another annual Cystoscopy check in August 2019. I mentioned to the Urologist that I had suffered a UTI secondary to my last Cystoscopy so he immediately gave me intravenous antibiotics before he began the procedure. Better safe than sorry eh? Ten minutes later I was given the all clear that no baby TIMBY's were lurking in the waterworks chamber!! Yeah! Big sigh of relief. Next Cystoscopy check August 2020.
WL


----------



## Ljc (Dec 14, 2019)

wirralass said:


> And so......whilst I was AWOL for a few months I had another annual Cystoscopy check in August 2019. I mentioned to the Urologist that I had suffered a UTI secondary to my last Cystoscopy so he immediately gave me intravenous antibiotics before he began the procedure. Better safe than sorry eh? Ten minutes later I was given the all clear that no baby TIMBY's were lurking in the waterworks chamber!! Yeah! Big sigh of relief. Next Cystoscopy check August 2020.
> WL


That is good new @wirralass  you must be so relieved.  I’ll keep my fingers crossed that the Antibiotics do their job.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 14, 2019)

Great news WL. Long may you be Timby free!


----------



## Flower (Dec 14, 2019)

Lovely news @wirralass Im so glad the news was good and hope the antibiotics work their magic.


----------



## KARNAK (Dec 14, 2019)

Great news @wirralass hope everything continuous to improve for you.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Dec 14, 2019)

Pleased to hear you are still clear.


----------



## Ditto (Dec 14, 2019)

Excellent news and long may it continue. (((hugs)))


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 15, 2019)

You won't believe this but I received a letter today from Urology informing me that my appointment on the 20 December @ 08:45am (First I'd heard of it!) has been cancelled!
The letter went *on to say that my new appointment is on 20 December @ 08:45am!!!!!!!! Whaaaattf!!!!!
It's of little wonder that patients turn up for appointments only to find they had either missed their appointments or arrived on the wrong day!
Seems the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing!!!
I'll ring Urology on Monday to ask which appointment should I attend ~ the 20 December OR the 20 December!!!
WL
*Edited.


----------



## Ljc (Dec 15, 2019)

wirralass said:


> You won't believe this but I received a letter today from Urology informing me that my appointment on the 20 December @ 08:45am (First I'd heard of it!) has been cancelled!
> The letter went *on to say that my new appointment is on 20 December @ 08:45am!!!!!!!! Whaaaattf!!!!!
> It's of little wonder that patients turn up for appointments only to find they had either missed their appointments or arrived on the wrong day!
> Seems the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing!!!
> ...


 
Sorry for laughing WL


----------



## Jodee (Dec 15, 2019)

wirralass said:


> You won't believe this but I received a letter today from Urology informing me that my appointment on the 20 December @ 08:45am (First I'd heard of it!) has been cancelled!
> The letter went *on to say that my new appointment is on 20 December @ 08:45am!!!!!!!! Whaaaattf!!!!!
> It's of little wonder that patients turn up for appointments only to find they had either missed their appointments or arrived on the wrong day!
> Seems the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing!!!
> ...



LOL that made me laugh, gawd.  Good luck with the phone call Wirralass


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 15, 2019)

Glad you had all clear from timby, hope your appointment on the 20th, if you have one, goes well.


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 15, 2019)

Ljc said:


> That is good new @wirralass  you must be so relieved.  I’ll keep my fingers crossed that the Antibiotics do their job.


Thank you Ljc ~ I'm always apprehensive prior to having the procedure, dont know why coz I've had plenty of 'em. Thankfully the anti.B's did the trick.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 15, 2019)

Ljc said:


> View attachment 12774
> Sorry for laughing WL


Apologies not necessary Ljc, I saw the funny side of it too!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 15, 2019)

Stitch147 said:


> Glad you had all clear from timby, hope your appointment on the 20th, if you have one, goes well.


Thank you Stitch. I'll post an update next week.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 15, 2019)

Jodee said:


> LOL that made me laugh, gawd.  Good luck with the phone call Wirralass


Yeah I saw the funny side too Jodee! Will update tomorrow.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 15, 2019)

Ditto said:


> Excellent news and long may it continue. (((hugs)))


Thanks @Ditto I love good news. Thanks for the (((Hugs))) can never have too many of them.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 15, 2019)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Great news WL. Long may you be Timby free!


Thank you Mike. I'm so relieved that's another one out of the way and *that no little blighters are occupying a space they shouldn't be in.
I'm always appreciative of the support I'm given from forum members.
WL
Edited*


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 15, 2019)

Flower said:


> Lovely news @wirralass Im so glad the news was good and hope the antibiotics work their magic.


Thank you Flower. Yup the Anti.b's worked a treat thank goodness.
I didn't want a repeat of another UTI or 14hrs in A&E like 2018.
It was a nightmare that I dont wish to experience again ever.
You take care now and look after that poorly foot of yours.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 15, 2019)

KARNAK said:


> Great news @wirralass hope everything continuous to improve for you.


Thank you KARNAK, so do I.
I hope things are improving for you after your stint in hospital.
Take care.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 15, 2019)

Grannylorraine said:


> Pleased to hear you are still clear.


Thank you Grannyloraine and fingers crossed it stays that way.
Take care.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 19, 2019)

Update.
I rang Urology to ask them to explain the letter I received. They did, with apologies. 
It turns out that my appointment is now with a different hospital to the one I had been informed of. Moi said no recollection of receiving said letter. More apologies! But the appointment time is unchanged.
So ~ this hospital is approx 20miles away ~ which means I have to slowly haul this sleepy head out of bed very early (I'm so not a morning person) and leave in plenty of time to arrive ten minutes earlier than my 08:45am slotted appointment tomorrow
Apparently I will be seen by the top man himself.
So that's it guys & gals ~ tomorrow's the day. I still don't know why I've been recalled so let's hope the top man has some answers!!

Thank you all for your support, it is appreciated♡
WL


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 20, 2019)

Fingers crossed for a great appointment for you today WL. Hope you get some answers and explanations like for the recall, and that the journey goes well.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 26, 2020)

UPDATE  ~ Here we go again!
I had to cancel & reschedule my December appointment coz I was too ill at the time. Anyhow, I attended the rescheduled appointment last week and was seen by the Urologist Consultant himself.

After supplying a urine specimen he said he would ring me with the result which he did. It appears I have a low white cell count in my urine and wants me in for a Cystoscopy procedure under general anaesthetic Unfortunately he was unable to give me any idea of when this will be. So back on the waiting list again but as you know, I'm accustomed to the waiting game

Edited to add:~ I am wondering if Diabetes has any effect on my white cell count?
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 26, 2020)

I have no idea why this is in General Messageboard, it should be in Off the Subject. I've requested to have it pasted in O the S.
WL


----------



## Ljc (Feb 26, 2020)

I hope you don’t have to wait too long for the Cytosvopy


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 26, 2020)

Ljc said:


> I hope you don’t have to wait too long for the Cytoscopy


Thank you Ljc ~ watch this space!
WL


----------



## Toucan (Feb 26, 2020)

Sorry to hear about this @Wirralass , and hope that the appointment waiting game doesn't last too long.
- and thank you for all the lovely colourful posting and recipes you do. They often cheer me up.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 26, 2020)

Toucan said:


> Sorry to hear about this @Wirralass , and hope that the appointment waiting game doesn't last too long.
> - and thank you for all the lovely colourful posting and recipes you do. They often cheer me up.


Thank you Toucan and so do I.
Aww that's nice of you ~  glad they cheer you up ~ something all us D's need from time to time
WL


----------



## KARNAK (Feb 26, 2020)

I second @Toucans post thankyou for your wonderful posts an inspiration to all of us. xxx


----------



## SueEK (Feb 26, 2020)

Sorry to hear you have another cystoscopy coming up and hope they get to the bottom of the problem quickly and can treat you promptly. Having had a number of investigations myself (sometimes I think I’m working my way through the medical directory) I personally find the cystoscopy not too bad but of course we are all different. I’m sure you will tackle it head on in your usual good humour, I hope you can xx


----------



## Sally W (Feb 26, 2020)

Wirralass said:


> UPDATE  ~ Here we go again!
> I had to cancel & reschedule my December appointment coz I was too ill at the time. Anyhow, I attended the rescheduled appointment last week and was seen by the Urologist Consultant himself.
> 
> After supplying a urine specimen he said he would ring me with the result which he did. It appears I have a low white cell count in my urine and wants me in for a Cystoscopy procedure under general anaesthetic Unfortunately he was unable to give me any idea of when this will be. So back on the waiting list again but as you know, I'm accustomed to the waiting game
> ...


----------



## Ditto (Feb 27, 2020)

So sorry to  hear this news.  Hope you don't have to wait too long for an appointment. (((hugs)))


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 28, 2020)

KARNAK said:


> I second @Toucans post thankyou for your wonderful posts an inspiration to all of us. xxx


Thank you KARNAK but I only do what comes naturally in an effort to:~ lend support ~ to give encouragement ~ and understanding, so one does ones best like everyone else does on the forum including your good self.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 28, 2020)

SueEK said:


> Sorry to hear you have another cystoscopy coming up and hope they get to the bottom of the problem quickly and can treat you promptly. Having had a number of investigations myself (sometimes I think I’m working my way through the medical directory) I personally find the cystoscopy not too bad but of course we are all different. I’m sure you will tackle it head on in your usual good humour, I hope you can xx


Thank you Sue. I've had more than enough Cystoscopys without a GA so I'm well familiar with the 'undignified' procedure! Ugh! 
I'm on the same route as yourself re the medical directory ~ and its apparent that I'm still adding entries! but heyho I'm still breathing!
WL


----------



## SueEK (Feb 28, 2020)

Wirralass said:


> Thank you Sue. I've had more than enough Cystoscopys without a GA so I'm well familiar with the 'undignified' procedure! Ugh!
> I'm on the same route as yourself re the medical directory ~ and its apparent that I'm still adding entries! but heyho I'm still breathing!
> WL


It’s rubbish isn’t it, I started off going through the xxoscopies  and the xxograms and the xxations, not forgetting the xxectomies, haha. I always remember that my mum was gone at 54 and so I can cope with whatever (except eyes and teeth) . If nothing else it gives me much more insight into our patients referrals and I do understand their concerns. Never had any form of sedation for my cystoscopies but obviously depending on your situation it maybe far more necessary than my problem.  I do wish you well Flower and keep my fingers crossed that all will be better than you think. xx


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 28, 2020)

Ditto said:


> So sorry to  hear this news.  Hope you don't have to wait too long for an appointment. (((hugs)))


Thank you * @Ditto. I hate the waiting game so I'm hoping my Consultant will push for an earlier slot on the waiting list. Thank you for your (((hugs))) they're always welcome and they do help.
WL
Edited*


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 28, 2020)

Everything crossed that the appointment comes through soon and everything’s good for you WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 11, 2020)

*UPDATE.
I'm to have a pre-op assessment in two weeks which means I could be having surgery fairly soon after this. So the top man Urology Consultant does have a say in matters  Nice one!

Slightly concerned about having a GA at my age and also coz I haven't shaken off my cough tho I expect the Anaesthetist will step in on the day to say either yay or nay to surgery.
WL
Edited *


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 11, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Everything crossed that the appointment comes through soon and everything’s good for you WL


Thank you Mike. Things are moving quicker than I'd anticipated so I'm well pleased. 
WL


----------



## SueEK (Mar 11, 2020)

Wirralass said:


> *UPDATE.
> I'm to have a pre-op assessment in two weeks which means I could be having surgery fairly soon after this. So the top man Urology Consultant does have a say in matters  Nice one!
> 
> Slightly concerned about having a GA at my age and also coz I haven't shaken off my cough tho I expect the Anaesthetist will step in on the day to say either yay or nay to surgery.
> ...


That’s good news, didn’t have to wait too long. Let’s hope your cough goes away and all can go ahead smoothly xx


----------



## grovesy (Mar 11, 2020)

Wirralass said:


> *UPDATE.
> I'm to have a pre-op assessment in two weeks which means I could be having surgery fairly soon after this. So the top man Urology Consultant does have a say in matters  Nice one!
> 
> Slightly concerned about having a GA at my age and also coz I haven't shaken off my cough tho I expect the Anaesthetist will step in on the day to say either yay or nay to surgery.
> ...


Correct if the Anesthetist thinks if is too risk , then they will advise. Good luck.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 12, 2020)

grovesy said:


> Correct if the Anesthetist thinks if is too risk , then they will advise. Good luck.


Thank you grovesy.
WL


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Mar 13, 2020)

From one cancer sufferer and fellow diabetic to another. All the best in your recovery. Positive mental attitude, best wishes wirralass. From your nom de plume i assume you go to clatterbridge as do i.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 13, 2020)

I remember an anaesthetist with a GSOH commenting to me when I said we should all always .be really nice to anaesthetists, cos we'd rather like to be fully asleep whilst others are operating on us, 'We also have the responsibility of waking you up again afterwards - so perhaps you should be even nicer?'    

I hope they don't cancel on you WL because of the current prob.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 15, 2020)

trophywench said:


> I remember an anaesthetist with a GSOH commenting to me when I said we should all always .be really nice to anaesthetists, cos we'd rather like to be fully asleep whilst others are operating on us, 'We also have the responsibility of waking you up again afterwards - so perhaps you should be even nicer?'
> 
> I hope they don't cancel on you WL because of the current prob.


That made me.......

Thanks TW. I expect I'll be informed of the date of admission after/or at my pre~op assessment. 
WL


----------



## Ljc (Mar 15, 2020)

I hope you don’t have to wait too long for the op and that your cough clears up


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 15, 2020)

Ljc said:


> I hope you don’t have to wait too long for the op and that your cough clears up


Me too on both counts Ljc, thank you.
WL


----------



## KARNAK (Mar 15, 2020)

Good luck for the op @Wirralass hope it doesn`t take too long.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 15, 2020)

Wirralass said:


> *UPDATE.
> I'm to have a pre-op assessment in two weeks which means I could be having surgery fairly soon after this. So the top man Urology Consultant does have a say in matters  Nice one!
> 
> Slightly concerned about having a GA at my age and also coz I haven't shaken off my cough tho I expect the Anaesthetist will step in on the day to say either yay or nay to surgery.
> ...



Hope the appointment can go ahead in all this current kerfuffle WL


----------



## Flutterby (Mar 15, 2020)

Thinking of you and hoping all goes ahead for you.xx


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 15, 2020)

UPDATE.
It's here. *27 March is the date of admission to hospital for my surgery Arrrggghhh!
Tbh I'm s**t scared! Scared that I won't come round from the general anaesthetic ~ and scared if I do ~ that I come home carrying the dreaded virus There's a chance that all routine surgery will be cancelled, following in the footsteps of Wales but this remains to be seen.
WL
Edited *


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 15, 2020)

Flutterby said:


> Thinking of you and hoping all goes ahead for you.xx


Thank you for your kind words of support Flutterby. They are appreciated.
WL x


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 15, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Hope the appointment can go ahead in all this current kerfuffle WL


Thank you Mike. Since you posted I have received the date of admission to hospital for surgery.
WL


----------



## grovesy (Mar 16, 2020)

Good luck.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 21, 2020)

Update.
I spoke with the hospital yesterday (Fri) and I've been advised to postpone surgery on 27 March. They will send me a re-scheduled date in a few months. So I can breathe again til then, phew!

Thank you for all your well wishes folks, much appreciated.
WL x


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 22, 2020)

Wirralass said:


> Update.
> I spoke with the hospital yesterday (Fri) and I've been advised to postpone surgery on 27 March. They will send me a re-scheduled date in a few months. So I can breathe again til then, phew!
> 
> Thank you for all your well wishes folks, much appreciated.
> WL x



Good to hear that it has been delayed until all this is over.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 22, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Good to hear that it has been delayed until all this is over.


Thank you Mike, I feel more relaxed now about having surgery whenever it may be.
WL


----------



## KARNAK (Mar 23, 2020)

Better its postponed now while all this issue is going on, I was going to say crap but its not very lady like.


----------



## Ditto (Mar 23, 2020)

I'm using the virus as a good excuse not to go for an endoscopy. No way do I want to go! At least you know they will call you in as soon as we are back to normal, the faster the better with any luck.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 23, 2020)

Ditto said:


> I'm using the virus as a good excuse not to go for an endoscopy. No way do I want to go! At least you know they will call you in as soon as we are back to normal, the faster the better with any luck.


It would be of no surprise if your endoscopy was cancelled Ditto. My surgery has been cancelled and I've just come off the phone from speaking with my physiotherapist who rang to say my MRI scan has been cancelled too.

As I see it, you've been given a reprieve so in the meantime try to concentrate on reducing your weight best you can over the next month or so. I'm sure this will make a huge difference by the time you're recalled for an Endoscopy. 
Practice PT (Positive Thinking)

We're all here lending our support Ditto so if you want to have a good ol' rant, then rant rant rantWe're good listener's aren't we folks?
Sending lots of love & mahoosive {{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}
Take care & stay well & safe.
WL x


----------

